# E' successo anche a me ...



## Edo1977 (9 Novembre 2010)

Ciao a tutti, dopo quasi 8 anni ad un passo dal comprar casa e sposarci le mi dice: ti ho tradito 2 anni fa con un mio collega subito dopo che tu mi hai chiesto di sposarmi perchè avevo paura è durata 2 settimane e l'abbiamo fatto 2 volte... tutto questo in lacrime. è passata una settimana e io non so cosa fare....
Lei mi sembra dispiaciuta continua a piangere e chiedere scusa con tutte quelle promesse che uno fa dopo la confessione, ora le ho detto che non voglio vederla anche se ci siamo visti sabato e domenica.
Quello che più mi fa male è il pensarla tra le braccia di un'altro mentre si fa scopare in ufficio.... ma come cazzo si fa a rischiare di perdere tutto quello che si è creato insieme... ma se aveva paura non poteva venire da me a parlarne invece che farsi fottere???
Lei è la donna della mia vita lo so e penso di darle una possibilità visto che comunque me lo ha confessato anche se dopo 2 anni con tutti i rischi del caso....ma quello che mi spaventa è come sarò io nel futuro, già vedo le altre con occhi diversi, potevo anche io tradirla ma non l'ho fatto e questo mi fa pensare se dovesse risuccedermi... e lei??? vedendo come sta soffrendo probabilmente ci penserebbe su un pò di più..
Voi come la vedete?


----------



## Mari' (9 Novembre 2010)

Visto che tu non ne sapevi niente fino alla sua confessione, le hai chiesto perche' ti ha informato della faccenda?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Novembre 2010)

Edo1977 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, dopo quasi 8 anni ad un passo dal comprar casa e sposarci le mi dice: ti ho tradito 2 anni fa con un mio collega subito dopo che tu mi hai chiesto di sposarmi perchè avevo paura è durata 2 settimane e l'abbiamo fatto 2 volte... tutto questo in lacrime. è passata una settimana e io non so cosa fare....
> Lei mi sembra dispiaciuta continua a piangere e chiedere scusa con tutte quelle promesse che uno fa dopo la confessione, ora le ho detto che non voglio vederla anche se ci siamo visti sabato e domenica.
> Quello che più mi fa male è il pensarla tra le braccia di un'altro mentre si fa scopare in ufficio.... ma come cazzo si fa a rischiare di perdere tutto quello che si è creato insieme... ma se aveva paura non poteva venire da me a parlarne *invece che farsi fottere*???
> Lei è la donna della mia vita lo so e penso di darle una possibilità visto che comunque me lo ha confessato anche se dopo 2 anni con tutti i rischi del caso....ma quello che mi spaventa è come sarò io nel futuro, già vedo le altre con occhi diversi, *potevo anche io tradirla ma non l'ho fatto e questo mi fa pensare se dovesse risuccedermi*... e lei??? vedendo come sta soffrendo probabilmente ci penserebbe su un pò di più..
> Voi come la vedete?


Benvenuto!

Non intendo giustificare il suo tradimento, anche se, da come hai raccontato, si è trattato di una scapestrata da monella...

Mi chiedi come la vedo?
Rileggiti nel grassetto...

Vedo il tipico maschio orgoglioso che sbrocca all'idea di non essere il migliore per la sua partner...
Vedo la comodità di credere in certi valori finchè ci crede anche il partner...

Edo, non me ne volere se ti sembro un pò dura. Ti lancio dei piccoli spunti appuntiti, ma non con cattiveria.
Qui puoi sfogare la tua rabbia e cercare di capirti...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Novembre 2010)

Edo1977 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, dopo quasi 8 anni ad un passo dal comprar casa e sposarci le mi dice: ti ho tradito 2 anni fa con un mio collega subito dopo che tu mi hai chiesto di sposarmi perchè avevo paura è durata 2 settimane e l'abbiamo fatto 2 volte... tutto questo in lacrime. è passata una settimana e io non so cosa fare....
> Lei mi sembra dispiaciuta continua a piangere e chiedere scusa con tutte quelle promesse che uno fa dopo la confessione, ora le ho detto che non voglio vederla anche se ci siamo visti sabato e domenica.
> Quello che più mi fa male è il pensarla tra le braccia di un'altro mentre si fa scopare in ufficio.... ma come cazzo si fa a rischiare di perdere tutto quello che si è creato insieme... ma se aveva paura non poteva venire da me a parlarne invece che farsi fottere???
> *Lei è la donna della mia vita lo so* e penso di darle una possibilità visto che comunque me lo ha confessato anche se dopo 2 anni con tutti i rischi del caso....ma quello che mi spaventa è come sarò io nel futuro, già vedo le altre con occhi diversi, potevo anche io tradirla ma non l'ho fatto e questo mi fa pensare se dovesse risuccedermi... e lei??? vedendo come sta soffrendo probabilmente ci penserebbe su un pò di più..
> Voi come la vedete?


Direi che hai già detto tutto.
 E' successo te l'ha confessato senza che tu la beccassi. Forse voleva semplicemente iniziare la vostra nuova vita insieme con la coscienza pulita. A me basterebbe anche se mi rendo conto che avere di nuovo fiducia non sia facile
Benvenuto


----------



## Alispezzate (9 Novembre 2010)

Edo1977 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, dopo quasi 8 anni ad un passo dal comprar casa e sposarci le mi dice: ti ho tradito 2 anni fa con un mio collega subito dopo che tu mi hai chiesto di sposarmi perchè avevo paura è durata 2 settimane e l'abbiamo fatto 2 volte... tutto questo in lacrime. è passata una settimana e io non so cosa fare....
> Lei mi sembra dispiaciuta continua a piangere e chiedere scusa con tutte quelle promesse che uno fa dopo la confessione, ora le ho detto che non voglio vederla anche se ci siamo visti sabato e domenica.
> *Quello che più mi fa male è il pensarla tra le braccia di un'altro mentre si fa scopare in ufficio.... ma come cazzo si fa a rischiare di perdere tutto quello che si è creato insieme... ma se aveva paura non poteva venire da me a parlarne invece che farsi fottere??*?
> Lei è la donna della mia vita lo so e penso di darle una possibilità visto che comunque me lo ha confessato anche se dopo 2 anni con tutti i rischi del caso....ma* quello che mi spaventa è come sarò io nel futuro, già vedo le altre con occhi diversi, *potevo anche io tradirla ma non l'ho fatto e questo mi fa pensare se dovesse risuccedermi... e lei???vedendo come sta soffrendo probabilmente ci penserebbe su un pò di più..
> Voi come la vedete?


Benvenuto, Edo. Anche io sono stata tradita e ti posso dire che la confessione...significa gia qualcosa. E' un atto di consapevolezza e azzarderei dire anche di maturita, sarebbe stato peggio se avesse continuato nella menzogna....non trovi? Cmq, ora è normale la parte in grassetto, è il dolore... accettalo e datti tempo, prima di prendere qualsiasi decisione.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Novembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> Benvenuto, Edo. Anche io sono stata tradita e ti posso dire che la confessione...significa gia qualcosa. E' un atto di consapevolezza e azzarderei dire anche *di maturita*, sarebbe stato peggio se avesse continuato nella menzogna....non trovi? Cmq, ora è normale la parte in grassetto, è il dolore... accettalo e datti tempo, prima di prendere qualsiasi decisione.



Scaricare la coscienza su un inconsapevole è un atto di maturita? 

Mah.....


----------



## Eliade (9 Novembre 2010)

Ciao, quella di MArì è una bella domanda, glielo hai chiesto?

Io ho qualche dubbio, sia sulla sua confessione sia sulla sua storia. 

Avere una relazione, significa avere già da prima un rapporto più intimo con una persona. Non credo che tu le abbia chiesto di sposarla e il giorno dopo lei vedendo un collega, ci si sia messa insieme. Di solito c'è prima un periodo di avvicinamento no?


----------



## Mari' (9 Novembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> *Ciao, quella di MArì è una bella domanda, glielo hai chiesto?*
> 
> Io ho qualche dubbio, sia sulla sua confessione sia sulla sua storia.
> 
> Avere una relazione, significa avere già da prima un rapporto più intimo con una persona. Non credo che tu le abbia chiesto di sposarla e il giorno dopo lei vedendo un collega, ci si sia messa insieme. Di solito c'è prima un periodo di avvicinamento no?


... che sia un addio al nubilato in un modo del tutto personale?


----------



## Alispezzate (9 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scaricare la coscienza su un inconsapevole è un atto di maturita?
> 
> Mah.....


No ma magari prima di iniziare una vita a due insieme ha preferito scoprire tutte le carte e mostrare un briciolo di onestà, per quanto possa essere da stron**. Poi ovvio che non si è comportata bene. Ma meglio vuotare il sacco che prendere per il culo il proprio compagno a vita.


----------



## Edo1977 (9 Novembre 2010)

*risposta alla domanda di Mari'*

Non e' servito chiederglielo me lo ha detto lei, me lo ha detto perche' non poteva sposarmi con questo peso, e quindi preferiva rischiare di perdermi piuttosto che tenersi dentro tutto e prenderni in giro.
Questa sera l'ho sentita e continuava a piangere chiedendomi di perdonarla, che aveva sbagliato non sapendo nemmeno lei come giustificarsi, lei e' sempre stata la ragazza piu' brava che ho mai conosciuto, buona e gentile, mi viene voglia di darle un' altra possibilita', ma come posso crederle ancora in futuro ed essere sicuro di lei....
ma soprattutto mi spaventa come potrei essere io in futuro, ma questa e' una cosa che solo col tempo riusciro' a sapere.
quello che mi fa essere sicuro di amarla ancora e' che comunque io non ho la rabbia dentro sono tranquillo, solo solo inca@@ato dal pensiero di lei con sto testa di ca@@o che aveva gia' tradito la propria compagna con la quale aveva un figlio, ma come cazzo si fa a rischiare di perdere tutto per un paio di scopate e' da deficenti.
scusate le parolacce e lo sfogo....
ciao e grazie del sostegno.
di sicuro so che da queste vicende si esce solo piu' forti, non scoraggiatevi mai, non piangetevi addosso perche' il perdente non siamo noi.
ciao , buona notte a tutti.


----------



## Mari' (9 Novembre 2010)

Edo1977 ha detto:


> Non e' servito chiederglielo me lo ha detto lei, me lo ha detto perche' non poteva sposarmi con questo peso, e quindi preferiva rischiare di perdermi piuttosto che tenersi dentro tutto e prenderni in giro.
> Questa sera l'ho sentita e continuava a piangere chiedendomi di perdonarla, che aveva sbagliato non sapendo nemmeno lei come giustificarsi, lei e' sempre stata la ragazza piu' brava che ho mai conosciuto, buona e gentile, mi viene voglia di darle un' altra possibilita', ma come posso crederle ancora in futuro ed essere sicuro di lei....
> ma soprattutto mi spaventa come potrei essere io in futuro, ma questa e' una cosa che solo col tempo riusciro' a sapere.
> quello che mi fa essere sicuro di amarla ancora e' che comunque io non ho la rabbia dentro sono tranquillo, solo solo inca@@ato dal pensiero di lei con sto testa di ca@@o che aveva gia' tradito la propria compagna con la quale aveva un figlio, ma come cazzo si fa a rischiare di perdere tutto per un paio di scopate e' da deficenti.
> ...



Edo allora premia la sincerita', l'onesta', e perdona ... tanti auguri.


----------



## astonished (10 Novembre 2010)

Edo1977 ha detto:


> Non e' servito chiederglielo me lo ha detto lei, me  lo ha detto perche' non poteva sposarmi con questo peso, e quindi  preferiva rischiare di perdermi piuttosto che tenersi dentro tutto e  prenderni in giro.
> Questa sera l'ho sentita e continuava a piangere chiedendomi di  perdonarla, che aveva sbagliato non sapendo nemmeno lei come  giustificarsi, lei e' sempre stata la ragazza piu' brava che ho mai  conosciuto, buona e gentile, mi viene voglia di darle un' altra  possibilita', ma come posso crederle ancora in futuro ed essere sicuro  di lei....
> ma soprattutto mi spaventa come potrei essere io in futuro, ma questa e' una cosa che solo col tempo riusciro' a sapere.
> quello che mi fa essere sicuro di amarla ancora e' che comunque io non  ho la rabbia dentro sono tranquillo, solo solo inca@@ato dal pensiero di  lei con sto testa di ca@@o che aveva gia' tradito la propria compagna  con la quale aveva un figlio, ma come cazzo si fa a rischiare di perdere  tutto per un paio di scopate e' da deficenti.
> ...





Mari' ha detto:


> Edo allora premia la sincerita', l'onesta', e perdona ... tanti auguri.


Ciao Edo,
innanzitutto benvenuto.

In fondo la tua ragazza non avrebbe avuto motivo di confessarti "il  tradimento" dopo 2 anni con Te ignaro di tutto se non fosse per una sana  voglia di iniziare il vero cammino a due con la coscienza ripulita e  rimettendo a te la decisione se proseguire o meno. 

Mi viene da pensare che Lei sia stata onesta nel confessartelo a  distanza di tempo e nel farlo si è assunta un bel rischio, quello di  perderti: non è poco e non è da tutti, e su questo rifletterei. Un  tradimento fa male, te ne stai rendendo conto, ma non sempre chi  tradisce lo fa con leggerezza, e se pure fosse a causa di una classica  sbandata, spesso ci sono motivazioni più profonde dietro che vanno  ricercate nella paura di affrontare il futuro o nella paura di sapersi  inadeguati.

Cerca di parlarle e non sprecare l'occasione che hai di condividere un  pezzo del tuo cammino con quella che anche tu dici essere la donna della  tua vita: sappi perdonarla e dalle una seconda opportunità. Si può  sbagliare, l'importante è prendere coscienza dei propri errori e cercare  di farne tesoro per il futuro ma soprattutto essere onesti nel momento  in cui li si devono esternare e mi sembra che Lei abbia fatto tutto  questo.

In bocca al lupo per il prosieguo.

Ciao.


----------



## Edo1977 (10 Novembre 2010)

*Si ma...*

Si ma fa male, l'umiliazione che si sente, il pensare che mentre aspettavo che mi telefonasse solo per sentirla per quanto ero innamorato lei era con un'altro, e' difficile perdonare ma come ho scritto prima forse lo faro'.
Volevo farvi una domanda, e questo riguarda me pero', secondo le vostre esperienze dopo come si cambia? cioe' e' piu' facile tradire per chi e' stato tradito? e come lo vive il rapporto di coppia? lo chiedo perche' un po' sono spaventato di come potrei diventare, non vorrei cadere anche io nell'essere traditore o non godermi piu' il rapporto con la mia lei per malfidenza...
ciao e grazie veramente a tutti.


----------



## Sabina (10 Novembre 2010)

Ciao e benvenuto! 
La tua compagna ha voluto essere onesta con te prima di cominciare una vita insieme. E' stato un atto di coraggio perche' sa che il rischio e' quello di perderti.
Adesso ti trovi di fronte una persona "diversa", adesso la conosci veramente, conosci le sue debolezze... si e' messa a nudo e ti dice "mi ami anche se sono cosi'?".
Il vostro rapporto ora non può più continuare sulle stesse basi di prima, se decidete di continuare il percorso insieme lo dovete ricostruire. E se ci riuscite sara' più vero e profondo di prima, perche' le difficoltà della vita se si riescono a superare insieme uniscono più delle gioie.
Poteva non dirti nulla e sposarti, invece ha fatto un'altra scelta. Ha scelto di RISCHIARE METTENDO A NUDO LA SUA ANIMA.
Ora sta a te decidere... ti consiglierei di prenderti del tempo solo per te, da solo. Se puoi prenditi dei giorni di ferie e vai via un po'... SOLO ... per riflettere e guardare dentro di te, capire cosa provi ancora.. se la ami veramente.


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Novembre 2010)

Edo1977 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, dopo quasi 8 anni ad un passo dal comprar casa e sposarci le mi dice: ti ho tradito 2 anni fa con un mio collega subito dopo che tu mi hai chiesto di sposarmi perchè avevo paura è durata 2 settimane e l'abbiamo fatto 2 volte... tutto questo in lacrime. è passata una settimana e io non so cosa fare....
> Lei mi sembra dispiaciuta continua a piangere e chiedere scusa con tutte quelle promesse che uno fa dopo la confessione, ora le ho detto che non voglio vederla anche se ci siamo visti sabato e domenica.
> Quello che più mi fa male è il pensarla tra le braccia di un'altro mentre si fa scopare in ufficio.... ma come cazzo si fa a rischiare di perdere tutto quello che si è creato insieme... ma se aveva paura non poteva venire da me a parlarne invece che farsi fottere???
> Lei è la donna della mia vita lo so e penso di darle una possibilità visto che comunque me lo ha confessato anche se dopo 2 anni con tutti i rischi del caso....ma quello che mi spaventa è come sarò io nel futuro, già vedo le altre con occhi diversi, potevo anche io tradirla ma non l'ho fatto e questo mi fa pensare se dovesse risuccedermi... e lei??? vedendo come sta soffrendo probabilmente ci penserebbe su un pò di più..
> Voi come la vedete?



Ciao Edo!

Te ti sei inchiavicato una gonza che t'ha messo su una testa da cervo biramificata.
Sta coticona era così innamorata di te che, appena l'hai voluta rendere donna onesta e le hai chiesto di sposarti, si è tuffata nel fango, non una volta in preda ad una pazzia momentanea, ma due volte protrattesi nell'arco di due belle e rotonde settimane.
S'è fatta piallare l'ombelico per due settimane, quindi è stata infedele per due settimane.
Ma è stata falsa e bugiarda per due anni, due anni.

Due anni in cui tu hai girato per la città col berretto a sonagli senza sapere di averlo.
Due anni in cui ti sei infilato in una cavità macchiata di altrui semenze pensando invece di percorrere un sentiero diserbato.
Due anni in cui ha finto, e bene, e ha taciuto e bene, e ti ha ingannato, e bene e in cui si è burlata di te, e bene.

Quali voragini ci sono dentro di lei?
Cosa si nasconde dietro la bugiarda?

Altre voragini?
Altre bugie?
Altri calcoli?

Ti ha detto quello che voleva dirti quando voleva dirtelo.

Ha detto che sono state solo due volte.
Perchè così poche?

Ha taciuto per due anni.
Perchè così pochi?
Perchè così tanti?

Qui si cela un tranello.
Se credi di sposare la donna pura, poi chi ti ferma dal mollarla quando scopri che invece è laida?

Ma se ti dice di aver qualche spruzzetto di fango?
Allora, se la sposi e t'accorgi che è una melmosa palude, come fai a dire che che sapevi che lo era, ma non credevi così tanto?
Se lei appura che tolleri di essere un po' stupido come fai a dirle che lo sei solo un po' ma non oltre un certo limite? Quale limite?
Se l'accetti che è un po' bagascia, come fai a dire che un po' va bene, ma non si deve allargare più di tanto?

Ha messo un piede di traverso per tenere aperta una porta che doveva restare chiusa.
Se a te sta bene così.

Auguri.

Ciao!


----------



## Sid (10 Novembre 2010)

Edo1977 ha detto:


> Volevo farvi una domanda, e questo riguarda me pero', secondo le vostre esperienze dopo come si cambia? cioe' e' piu' facile tradire per chi e' stato tradito? e come lo vive il rapporto di coppia? lo chiedo perche' un po' sono spaventato di come potrei diventare, non vorrei cadere anche io nell'essere traditore o non godermi piu' il rapporto con la mia lei per malfidenza...


a dire il vero il fatto che lei abbia accettato il rischio di perderti e ti abbia confessato qualcosa accaduto due anni fa, probabilmente perchè non riesce più a reggere i sensi di colpa, a me piace poco.

Magari sono io cinica, ma leggo la situazione come un "mi scarico la coscienza e se mi va male, perchè non mi vuoi più, pazienza".
E' vero che da una parte c'è la sincerità, ma ha senso dare questa importanza a due settimane e due scopate, rispetto alla possibilità di perderti?

Ho provato a mettermi al tuo posto e non mi piacerebbe che il mio compagno accettasse il rischio di perdermi 

Quanto a te, stai già diventando un altro rispetto a prima.
O ti convincerai veramente che è stata una sbandata che può capitare a tutti (evitando di farla diventare una scusa perchè capiti anche a te  ), oppure il vostro nuovo rapporto non ti piacerà tanto.

Io aspetterei a comprare casa...


----------



## Eliade (10 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... che sia un addio al nubilato in un modo del tutto personale?


 :carneval:coff...coff....:carneval:


Comunque quoto Sid, fossi in te mi prenderei del tempo, anche per la casa.

Ripeto, una cosa è una scopata/avventura di una sera (magari che ne so, con un tipo conosciuto in discoteca), un'altra è una relazione (anche se di sole due settimane)...per iniziare una relazione c'è prima un periodo di ammiccamenti, avvicinamenti...ecc...


----------



## Tubarao (10 Novembre 2010)

Sono solo sensazioni che mi sono venute leggendo, e qiundi forse figlie del momento e sicuramente molto legate al mio modo un pò bacato di vedere le cose, ma..........per me gli schelettri da tirare fuori dall'armadio non sono finiti....comunque puoi stare tranquillo Edo, io con le sensazioni ci beccassi mai una volta.


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> :carneval:coff...coff....:carneval:
> 
> 
> Comunque quoto Sid, fossi in te mi prenderei del tempo, anche per la casa.
> ...


Quindi era meglio tacere  ... io ho apprezzato la confessione  .


----------



## Papero (10 Novembre 2010)

Se la ami fai bene a perdonarla ma la macchia rimarrà per sempre. Questo è bene che te lo tieni in mente...

E poi leggiti bene quello che ti ha scritto Rabarbaro


----------



## Eliade (10 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quindi era meglio tacere  ... io ho apprezzato la confessione  .


Marì, anche io apprezzo la sincerità, ma quando è proposta in un certo lasso di tempo.
Due anni dopo i fatti, nella medesima circostanza col compagno...la cosa mi lascia pensare.


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Marì, anche io apprezzo la sincerità, ma quando è proposta in un certo lasso di tempo.
> Due anni dopo i fatti, nella medesima circostanza col compagno...la cosa mi lascia pensare.


Oggi sono un po cazzona, perdonatemi :unhappy: .


----------



## Tubarao (10 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quindi era meglio tacere  ... io ho apprezzato la confessione  .


Ricostruiamo cronologicamente i fatti:

-1 Lui le chiede di sposarlo e lei in un momento di estrema confusione viene impapocchiata dal collega di lavoro....vabbè, comprensibile

-2 Lei si accorge della minchiata che stà facendo e dopo due settimane manda il collega a quel paese e continua la sua storia col futuro marito

-3 Passano due anni in cui si presuppone che le cose vadano alla grande tanto che hanno già deciso di comprare casa, *che lui è l'uomo con cui lei vuole invecchiare* (arrrghhhh), tutto sembra andare alla grande, e lei cosa fa ? Confessa una stupidata commessa ben due anni fa, con il rischio di perdere tutto ? E per cosa ? Per un senso di lealta verso di lui. Se sono passati due anni si presuppone che quella debba essere una cosa catalaogata sotto la voce "_caxxate commesse in gioventù" _all'interno del suo schedario, non la vai a confessare proprio prima di un grande passo che è la vita in comune.

Scusami Edo, delle due, anzi facciamo tre, l'una: O è veramente come dice lei e quindi tanto di cappello, o è stupida, oppure gli scheletri non sono finiti......


----------



## Eliade (10 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Oggi sono un po cazzona, perdonatemi :unhappy: .


 In che senso? La metà settimana è un po' come il lunedi per te?


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> In che senso? La metà settimana è un po' come il lunedi per te?



Sto guardando e ascoltando a sti stronzi:

http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/pompei-bondi-riferisce-allla-camera/56312?video


----------



## Eliade (10 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sto guardando e ascoltando a sti stronzi:
> 
> http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/pompei-bondi-riferisce-allla-camera/56312?video


 Assente giustificata allora! :up:


----------



## robiballerin (10 Novembre 2010)

Caro Edo il fatto che ora lei ti confessi una storia vecchia di 2 anni mi da da pensare che molto probabilmente vi è dell'altro da confessare e di molto recente se non addirittura in corso..
forse lei a livello inconscio cerca di scaricare le proprie colpe e nel contempo vuole sondare la tua reazione...
non la vedo molto bene ...
Fossi in te prima di ogni ulteriore scelta indagherei a fondo su quel che fa... ovviamente senza farmi scoprire anche solo a dubitare..
a mio parere rischi di scoprirne delle belle..
Scusa il mio pessimismo ma alla mia età (57) ne ho viste tante e comunque mai a sufficenza...
in un altro post dicevo che con le donne bisogna spesso imparare a fare le moltiplicazioni per avvicinarsi alla verità e temo che questo sia uno di quei casi...


----------



## robiballerin (10 Novembre 2010)

una interpretazione pessimistica del perchè lei vuole renderti partecipe di qualcosa che dovrebbe appartenere al passato quindi ai tuoi ed ai suoi occhi sostanzialmente meno grave è che la medesima cosa fa invece parte del vostro presente ed è quindi molto difficile da confessare...
per me lei ti vuole bene e probabilmente non vorrebbe perderti ma c'è qualcuno che le sta attorno e con il quale prova delle emozioni o delle gratificazioni che certamente non approveresti...
tutto sommato lei cerca di essere sincera (a modo suo) ma la verità non penso ti piacerebbe...
Ovviamente siamo nel mondo delle fantasie e sta a te vedere se vuoi veramente scoprire come sono realmente le cose..
A pensar male come si suol dire purtroppo spesso ci si azzecca...
In ogni caso in bocca al lupo perchè ti aspettano veramente dei momenti brutti... comunque stiano le cose.


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2010)

Che banda di malpensanti!


----------



## cleo81 (10 Novembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ricostruiamo cronologicamente i fatti:
> 
> -1 Lui le chiede di sposarlo e lei in un momento di estrema confusione viene impapocchiata dal collega di lavoro....vabbè, comprensibile
> 
> ...


Quoto totalmente.
Dopo 2 anni... avrebbe dovuto archiviare il fatto...
Anche io credo che voglia sondare la tua reazione...


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2010)

Edo1977 ha detto:


> Non e' servito chiederglielo me lo ha detto lei, me lo ha detto perche' non poteva sposarmi con questo peso, e quindi preferiva rischiare di perdermi piuttosto che tenersi dentro tutto e prenderni in giro.
> Questa sera l'ho sentita e continuava a piangere chiedendomi di perdonarla, che aveva sbagliato non sapendo nemmeno lei come giustificarsi, lei e' sempre stata la ragazza piu' brava che ho mai conosciuto, buona e gentile, mi viene voglia di darle un' altra possibilita', ma come posso crederle ancora in futuro ed essere sicuro di lei....
> ma soprattutto mi spaventa come potrei essere io in futuro, ma questa e' una cosa che solo col tempo riusciro' a sapere.
> quello che mi fa essere sicuro di amarla ancora e' che comunque io non ho la rabbia dentro sono tranquillo, solo solo inca@@ato dal pensiero di lei con sto testa di ca@@o che aveva gia' tradito la propria compagna con la quale aveva un figlio, ma come cazzo si fa a rischiare di perdere tutto per un paio di scopate e' da deficenti.
> ...



Io Voglio Credere a questa ragazza, e merita un'altra occasione 

Edo auguro tutto il bene possibile di questo mondo a te e alla tua ragazza ... non sparire e tienici informati  :up:


----------



## MK (10 Novembre 2010)

Edo1977 ha detto:


> Si ma fa male, l'umiliazione che si sente, il pensare che mentre aspettavo che mi telefonasse solo per sentirla per quanto ero innamorato lei era con un'altro, e' difficile perdonare ma come ho scritto prima forse lo faro'.
> Volevo farvi una domanda, e questo riguarda me pero', secondo le vostre esperienze dopo come si cambia? cioe' *e' piu' facile tradire per chi e' stato tradito? e come lo vive il rapporto di coppia? lo chiedo perche' un po' sono spaventato di come potrei diventare*, non vorrei cadere anche io nell'essere traditore o non godermi piu' il rapporto con la mia lei per malfidenza...
> ciao e grazie veramente a tutti.


Bravo Edo (a proposito, benvenuto!), questa è una bella riflessione. Può succedere sai, soprattutto quando davanti a un passo importante come il matrimonio la tua amata ti confessa una cosa del genere. E' un modo secondo me di entrare nella sua intimità, di cercare di capire, di provare sulla propria pelle. E' una conseguenza della "botta" subita, te lo dico perchè è successo anche a me. Ma non ti risolve nulla credimi, ti fa sentire solo peggio. Forse ha confessato per iniziare con la coscienza pulita una nuova vita. O forse ti ha voluto solo mettere alla prova...


----------



## Edo1977 (10 Novembre 2010)

*Ciao*

Ciao a tutti, ho letto tante risposte al mio problema e ringrazio tutti, ma la decisione spetta a me, per quello che sento, e la mia decisione dopo l'ennesima sua telefonata in lacrime chiedendomi di non lasciarla che ha sbagliato che se ne pente che per quanto sta male non lo farà più che senza di me si sente vuota.... ho deciso di darle un'unica possibilità.... non so se faccio la cosa giusta ma io vivo alla giornata, cerco di godermi ogni attimo singolarmente senza pensare a niente ma pensando solo a star bene adesso e adesso il cuore mi dice di darle un'altra occasione, magari sbaglio ma sarà solo il tempo a darmi ragione o torto, sicuramente se avro ragione saro felice se avro torto non avro rammarichi di non aver fatto il possibile per stare bene e quindi girerò pagina senza dolore....
Sicuramente non glielo farò facile il tornare da me, ma non per sadismo, solo per farle capire cosa vuol dire sbagliare.
L'unica cosa che mi preoccupa è come sarò io se dovesse capitarmi un'altra possibilita di andare visto che io nella possibilità di tradirla ho detto di no, ma io ho avuto più esperienze di lei in passato mentre io per lei sono stato il primo e la curiosità è nella natura umana, non sò come sarò, sono nel cambiamento e questa è la cosa che mi spaventa...
Vorrei saper da voi come siete cambiati, e questa domanda la rivolgo sia ai traditi che ai traditori...


----------



## MK (10 Novembre 2010)

Edo1977 ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che mi preoccupa è come sarò io se dovesse capitarmi un'altra possibilita di andare visto che io nella possibilità di tradirla ho detto di no, ma io ho avuto più esperienze di lei in passato mentre io per lei sono stato il primo e la curiosità è nella natura umana, non sò come sarò, sono nel cambiamento e questa è la cosa che mi spaventa...
> Vorrei saper da voi come siete cambiati, e questa domanda la rivolgo sia ai traditi che ai traditori...


Allora vuol dire che ci stai già pensando . Edo forse è il caso di rimandare le nozze non trovi? Datevi un po' di tempo per riflettere (e agire nel caso...), e poi, se è amore vi ritroverete.


----------



## Daniele (10 Novembre 2010)

Bhe se ti capita fallo, ma poi non nascondere la cosa...le bugie fanno molto male :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Novembre 2010)

Edo1977 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, ho letto tante risposte al mio problema e ringrazio tutti, ma la decisione spetta a me, per quello che sento, e la mia decisione dopo l'ennesima sua telefonata in lacrime chiedendomi di non lasciarla che ha sbagliato che se ne pente che per quanto sta male non lo farà più che senza di me si sente vuota.... ho deciso di darle un'unica possibilità.... non so se faccio la cosa giusta ma io vivo alla giornata, cerco di godermi ogni attimo singolarmente senza pensare a niente ma pensando solo a star bene adesso e adesso il cuore mi dice di darle un'altra occasione, magari sbaglio ma sarà solo il tempo a darmi ragione o torto, sicuramente se avro ragione saro felice se avro torto non avro rammarichi di non aver fatto il possibile per stare bene e quindi girerò pagina senza dolore....
> *Sicuramente non glielo farò facile il tornare da me, ma non per sadismo, solo per farle capire cosa vuol dire sbagliare.*
> L'unica cosa che mi preoccupa è come sarò io se dovesse capitarmi un'altra possibilita di andare visto che io nella possibilità di tradirla ho detto di no, *ma io ho avuto più esperienze di lei in passato mentre io per lei sono stato il primo* e la curiosità è nella natura umana, non sò come sarò, sono nel cambiamento e questa è la cosa che mi spaventa...
> Vorrei saper da voi come siete cambiati, e questa domanda la rivolgo sia ai traditi che ai traditori...


Ecco: quella evidenziata in rosso è una cazzata bella e buona, sappilo.

In seconda istanza: lo sbilanciamento delle tue e delle sue esperienze non è un preludio efficace a garantire la fedeltà...

Dipende sempre da quanto vuoi crederci tu, in questo futuro insieme a lei, che  ora è sotto l'influsso di una forte emozione.....troppo forte perchè le sue promesse siano profferite con cognizione di causa


----------



## astonished (11 Novembre 2010)

Edo1977 ha detto:


> Non e' servito chiederglielo me lo ha detto lei, me lo ha detto perche' non poteva sposarmi con questo peso, e quindi preferiva rischiare di perdermi piuttosto che tenersi dentro tutto e prenderni in giro.
> Questa sera l'ho sentita e continuava a piangere chiedendomi di perdonarla, che aveva sbagliato non sapendo nemmeno lei come giustificarsi, lei e' sempre stata la ragazza piu' brava che ho mai conosciuto, buona e gentile, mi viene voglia di darle un' altra possibilita', ma come posso crederle ancora in futuro ed essere sicuro di lei....
> ma soprattutto mi spaventa come potrei essere io in futuro, ma questa e' una cosa che solo col tempo riusciro' a sapere.
> quello che mi fa essere sicuro di amarla ancora e' che comunque io non ho la rabbia dentro sono tranquillo, solo solo inca@@ato dal pensiero di lei con sto testa di ca@@o che aveva gia' tradito la propria compagna con la quale aveva un figlio, ma come cazzo si fa a rischiare di perdere tutto per un paio di scopate e' da deficenti.
> ...





Mari' ha detto:


> Edo allora premia la sincerita', l'onesta', e perdona ... tanti auguri.





Mari' ha detto:


> Io Voglio Credere a questa ragazza, e merita un'altra occasione
> 
> Edo auguro tutto il bene possibile di questo mondo a te e alla tua ragazza ... non sparire e tienici informati  :up:


Ciao Edo,
innanzitutto benvenuto.

In fondo la tua ragazza non avrebbe avuto motivo di confessarti "il tradimento" dopo 2 anni con Te ignaro di tutto se non fosse per una sana voglia di iniziare il vero cammino a due con la coscienza ripulita e rimettendo a te la decisione se proseguire o meno.

Mi viene da pensare che Lei sia stata onesta nel confessartelo a distanza di tempo e nel farlo si è assunta un bel rischio, quello di perderti: non è poco e non è da tutti, e su questo rifletterei. Un tradimento fa male, te ne stai rendendo conto, ma non sempre chi tradisce lo fa con leggerezza, e se pure fosse a causa di una classica sbandata, spesso ci sono motivazioni più profonde dietro che vanno ricercate nella paura di affrontare il futuro o nella paura di sapersi inadeguati.

Cerca di parlarle e non sprecare l'occasione che hai di condividere un pezzo del tuo cammino con quella che anche tu dici essere la donna della tua vita: sappi perdonarla e dalle una seconda opportunità. Si può sbagliare, l'importante è prendere coscienza dei propri errori e cercare di farne tesoro per il futuro ma soprattutto essere onesti nel momento in cui li si devono esternare e mi sembra che Lei abbia fatto tutto questo.

In bocca al lupo per il prosieguo.

Ciao


----------



## Daniele (11 Novembre 2010)

Per me lei è una stronza di prima categoria! Allora quando ha avuto dubbi ha fatto visitare la miniera ad  un altro minatore :mexican: ed ora che ha un peso sulla coscienza da 2 anni ti dice questo, mi ricorda la telefonata della mia ex, che dopo 2 anni e mezzo ha avuto il coraggio di telefonare per chiedere scusa e dire  che ha capito di avermi fatto tremendamente male, ma io non le posso credere più, 2 anni e mezzo sono troppi.
Carissimo, dalle una ultima possibilità, ma ti prego non sposartela a breve, non farlo davvero e sul serio fai in modo che lei patisca per riconquistarti, se non lo facesse diverebbe chiaro che può metterti becco sempre e comunque.


----------



## Illuso (11 Novembre 2010)

*Uomo avvisato...*



Edo1977 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, dopo quasi 8 anni ad un passo dal comprar casa e sposarci le mi dice: ti ho tradito 2 anni fa con un mio collega subito dopo che tu mi hai chiesto di sposarmi perchè avevo paura è durata 2 settimane e l'abbiamo fatto 2 volte... tutto questo in lacrime. è passata una settimana e io non so cosa fare....
> Lei mi sembra dispiaciuta continua a piangere e chiedere scusa con tutte quelle promesse che uno fa dopo la confessione, ora le ho detto che non voglio vederla anche se ci siamo visti sabato e domenica.
> Quello che più mi fa male è il pensarla tra le braccia di un'altro mentre si fa scopare in ufficio.... ma come cazzo si fa a rischiare di perdere tutto quello che si è creato insieme... ma se aveva paura non poteva venire da me a parlarne invece che farsi fottere???
> Lei è la donna della mia vita lo so e penso di darle una possibilità visto che comunque me lo ha confessato anche se dopo 2 anni con tutti i rischi del caso....ma quello che mi spaventa è come sarò io nel futuro, già vedo le altre con occhi diversi, potevo anche io tradirla ma non l'ho fatto e questo mi fa pensare se dovesse risuccedermi... e lei??? vedendo come sta soffrendo probabilmente ci penserebbe su un pò di più..
> Voi come la vedete?


Vai a leggerti quello che molto probabilmente ti succederà:http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1822

uomo avvisato...uomo avvisato.(Paolo Bitta)


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Vai a leggerti quello che molto probabilmente ti succederà:http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1822
> 
> uomo avvisato...uomo avvisato.(Paolo Bitta)


 
Ma perchè avete tutti la convinzione che se lo ha fatto lo rifarà.
Io credo che questa donna abbia fatto un errore e voglia iniziare la vita insieme a lui senza segreti.
Ma com'è che se una confessa non merita una nuova possibilità, se non confessa è una stronza che vive nella menzogna?
Allora tanto vale smettere di fare tanti discorsi. Diciamo chiaro che chiunque tradisca, che confessi non confessi, si penta non di penta, non ha comunque diritto a una nuova possibilità.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma perchè avete tutti la convinzione che se lo ha fatto lo rifarà.
> Io credo che questa donna abbia fatto un errore e voglia iniziare la vita insieme a lui senza segreti.
> *Ma com'è che se una confessa non merita una nuova possibilità, se non confessa è una stronza che vive nella menzogna?*
> Allora tanto vale smettere di fare tanti discorsi. Diciamo chiaro che chiunque tradisca, che confessi non confessi, si penta non di penta, non ha comunque diritto a una nuova possibilità.


Ho espresso questo tuo stesso concetto già in un altro paio di post, ma non mi sembra che questo discorso si voglia dibatterlo...
Ci sarebbe da aprire un thread...

Continuo a pensare che a parità di pentimento del traditore, poi i traditi si dividano in chi è in grado di perdonare, e in chi non è in grado, a prescindere.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ho espresso questo tuo stesso concetto già in un altro paio di post, ma non mi sembra che questo discorso si voglia dibatterlo...
> Ci sarebbe da aprire un thread...
> 
> Continuo a pensare che a parità di pentimento del traditore, poi i traditi si dividano in chi è in grado di perdonare, e in chi non è in grado, a prescindere.


Certo questo di sicuro.
Ma accidenti qui c'è una persona che ha intenzione di perdonare, che vuole credere nella sua storia e invece di rassicurarlo (anche perchè non vedo motivi per non farlo) si cerca in tutti i modi di insinuargli un dubbio.
La stessa cosa che è stata fatta con Dave.
Mi sembra che non si riesca ad accettare chi è in grado di perdonare solo perchè non si ha avuto la forza, il coraggio o non so che altro per fare altrettanto.
Ogni storia è a sè e credo che ogni tradimento sia a sè, quindi sarebbe, secondo me, una gran cosa riuscire a dare un consiglio indipendentemente dalla propria esperienza personale cercando per un attimo di non sovrapporre la figura di ogni traditore a quella che ha tradito noi.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo questo di sicuro.
> Ma accidenti qui c'è una persona che ha intenzione di perdonare, che vuole credere nella sua storia e invece di rassicurarlo (anche perchè non vedo motivi per non farlo) si cerca in tutti i modi di insinuargli un dubbio.
> La stessa cosa che è stata fatta con Dave.
> Mi sembra che non si riesca ad accettare chi è in grado di perdonare solo perchè non si ha avuto la forza, il coraggio o non so che altro per fare altrettanto.
> Ogni storia è a sè e credo che ogni tradimento sia a sè, quindi sarebbe, secondo me, una gran cosa riuscire a dare un consiglio indipendentemente dalla propria esperienza personale cercando per un attimo di non sovrapporre la figura di ogni traditore a quella che ha tradito noi.



Di sicuro la propria esperienza conta moltissimo... quello che penso però è che, mettendo da parte un attimo le singole circostanze, ciascuno sia in partenza più o meno in grado di perdonare, e di "concepire" un tradimento con la continuazione della coppia. 
Non credo che c'entri il coraggio, o la generosità... non tendo a dare una connotazione "morale" al perdonare... che deve essere comunque un atto teso al benessere personale...


----------



## oceansize (11 Novembre 2010)

infatti una cosa che mi chiedo: se anche uno con tutte le sue forze volesse perdonare ma poi non ce la fa? non riesce più a fidarsi, si sente ferito nel profondo e non riesce a dare una seconda possibilità? certo ci vuole anche il partner a supporto che deve fare di tutto per riacquistare la fiducia, senza sbottare ogni qualvolta si ripresentino le crisi dell'altro.
in questo caso non possiamo sapere se la ragazza tradirà ancora, edo dice che lei è la donna della sua vita, ma questo basta per riuscire davvero a perdonare e ricominciare?
è facile dire che siccome è la donna della vita si vuol ricominciare, poi bisogna vedere nel concreto quanto male fa e quali "mostri" un tradimento può risvegliare. é come quelli che dicono che se il partner dovesse tradirli capirebbero...balle! bisogna trovarcisi dentro.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Novembre 2010)

in tutti questi discorsi latita sempre l'umiltà di ammettere sè stessi fallibili tanto quanto chi ci ha traditi, e la compassione che ci concederebbe di ammettere che i traditori non sono necessariamente meglio di noi, anche se dentro di noi lo avremmo preteso.


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> in tutti questi discorsi latita sempre l'umiltà di ammettere sè stessi fallibili tanto quanto chi ci ha traditi, e la compassione che ci concederebbe di ammettere che i traditori non sono necessariamente meglio di noi, anche se dentro di noi lo avremmo preteso.




VERO!

:up:​


----------



## oceansize (11 Novembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> in tutti questi discorsi latita sempre l'umiltà di ammettere sè stessi fallibili tanto quanto chi ci ha traditi, e la compassione che ci concederebbe di ammettere che i traditori non sono necessariamente meglio di noi, anche se dentro di noi lo avremmo preteso.


non ho capito bene la 2° parte:mexican:, cmq credo che questa sia la parte più difficile. mettere in discussione tutto. e c'è chi non l'ha mai fatto e non ha la minima intenzione di farlo. in quel caso anche se a parole il perdono può arrivare, poi prima o poi la situazione scoppierà in qualche modo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Novembre 2010)

Il perdono è un'arma a doppio taglio: non toglie peso all'eventuale "colpa", anzi aggiunge sulle spalle del perdonato il peso della riconoscenza ed inorgoglisce chi perdona con un falso senso di superiorità.
Meglio la comprensione e la sincerità, il porre sè stesso sul tavolo come carta scoperta al pari del traditore confesso.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Novembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> non ho capito bene la 2° parte:mexican:, cmq credo che questa sia la parte più difficile. mettere in discussione tutto. e c'è chi non l'ha mai fatto e non ha la minima intenzione di farlo. in quel caso anche se a parole il perdono può arrivare, poi prima o poi la situazione scoppierà in qualche modo.


La seconda parte è quella più infida: pretendiamo sempre dagli altri forza, correttezza, rispetto, serietà, affidabilità, sincerita, ma non sempre siamo disposti o comunque in grado di offrire altrettanto.


----------



## oceansize (11 Novembre 2010)

adesso ho capito. beh ma credo che sia umano e non viene spontaneo farlo.
ma quante volte ogni giorno ci scontriamo con le nostre piccole\grandi umanità? penso solo a quando siamo in mezzo al traffico e insultiamo chi nn rispetta le regole o parcheggia a cavolo, poi usciamo a comprare le sigarette e parcheggiamo in 2° fila tanto è un attimo...ci vuole impegno ad essere come vorremmo essere e come vorremmo che gli altri fossero.

quindi dici che non necessariamente per ricostruire è necessario il perdono quanto la comprensione? ma così poi il traditore non si sentirà sempre sotto esame? per ora il problema nn me lo pongo che a ricostruire l'ex mi sa che neanche c'aveva pensato, tanto era già pronta l'altra:incazzato:. in ogni caso :calcio:


----------



## Daniele (11 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora tanto vale smettere di fare tanti discorsi. Diciamo chiaro che chiunque tradisca, che confessi non confessi, si penta non di penta, non ha comunque diritto a una nuova possibilità.


Confessione giusta: subito!
Confessione di opportunità: Dopo molto tempo.
Menzogna giusta: Nel caso non si sia riuscito a confessare lo sbaglio nel lungo termine bisogna stare zitti.
Menzogna sbagliata: Nel primo momento sorridere e fare finta di nulla.
Semplice, lineare e persino banale.


----------



## Daniele (11 Novembre 2010)

Comprensione, perchè? I traditori hanno aviuto comprensione dei coglioni che hanno tradito? Non direi, almeno in questo forum di comprensione da parte di chi ha tradito verso il partner sfigato non ne vedo neppure una briciola, ma sempre verso il traditore. Allora mettiamola meglio, mettiamola sullo stesso piano, tu mi hai tradito? Ok, adesso ho diritto ad un bonus tradimento anche io e siamo sullo stesso piano, parità in pari condizioni, ma non la vedo come una soluzione decente.
Noto con tristezza che ci si sta riempiendo la bocca di merda come se fosse un qualcosa di buono, poverini i traditori, poverini loro che devono subirsi i traditi, poverini quando il tradito (gran figlio di puttana) magari perchè sta male recrimina, loro si sono comportati non bene, ma alla fine vanno compresi.
Bha, decisamente il grado di buonismo che ha questo foruim è a livelli incredibili, aggiungendo che è un gineceo siamo alla frutta.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Confessione giusta: subito!
> Confessione di opportunità: Dopo molto tempo.
> Menzogna giusta: Nel caso non si sia riuscito a confessare lo sbaglio nel lungo termine bisogna stare zitti.
> Menzogna sbagliata: Nel primo momento sorridere e fare finta di nulla.
> Semplice, lineare e persino banale.


E ovviamente visto che tu la pensi così è giusto, è legge.
Io penso anche alla vergogna che si può provare tradendo, magari lei sapendo che non sarebbe più successo inizialmente ha pensato di tacere.
Poi può essere subentrata invece la voglia di essere leale verso l'uomo che vuole sposare e di farlo senza segreti. Dicendo a lui che lei non è così perfetta, che ha commesso degli errori e rischiare di perderlo ma sapendo che se questo non succede inizieranno una nuova vita insieme senza menzogne.
Ma tu che ne sai se all'inizio a sorriso, tu che ne sai di cosa provava lei. 
Non la conosci come non la conosco io.
Daniele lei non è quella che ha tradito te, lei è un'altra persona e come tale merita almeno da chi non la conosce il beneficio del dubbio.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Novembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> adesso ho capito. beh ma credo che sia umano e non viene spontaneo farlo.
> ma quante volte ogni giorno ci scontriamo con le nostre piccole\grandi umanità? penso solo a quando siamo in mezzo al traffico e insultiamo chi nn rispetta le regole o parcheggia a cavolo, poi usciamo a comprare le sigarette e parcheggiamo in 2° fila tanto è un attimo...ci vuole impegno ad essere come vorremmo essere e come vorremmo che gli altri fossero.
> 
> quindi dici che non necessariamente per ricostruire è necessario il perdono quanto la comprensione? ma così poi il traditore non si sentirà sempre sotto esame? per ora il problema nn me lo pongo che a ricostruire l'ex mi sa che neanche c'aveva pensato, tanto era già pronta l'altra:incazzato:. in ogni caso :calcio:


 
Io guardo la mia storia:

la mia parte umana in quanto tale non ha bisogno di perdonare: io non ho nessun diritto nei confronti di nessuno, e non sono migliore di nessuno tanto quanto nessuno deve sentirsi obbligato (da me) ad essermi migliore.

La mia parte istintiva non riesce a perdonare, nel senso che istintivamente il torto subito mi smuove ancora  rancori e malesseri piccoli e meno piccoli.

Essendo per mia fortuna una persona che quantomeno tenta di essere consapevole tanto di una parte quanto di quell'altra, nel non negare la seconda non posso non dare ascolto alla prima che quantomeno mi promuove quale essere umano e non bestia impaurita.

Ecco che il perdono viene ad essere nella mia storia qualcosa di superfluo: da una parte non ha nessun motivo di essere, dall'altra è inutile in quanto sarebbe falso.


----------



## Daniele (11 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Daniele lei non è quella che ha tradito te, lei è un'altra persona e come tale merita almeno da chi non la conosce il beneficio del dubbio.


farfalla, due tradimenti sul groppone ed una sicurezza, lui non la perdonerà e sinceramente non ha il dovere e ne i figli per perdonarla. E' l'amore della sua vita? Esistono amori migliori di quelli che si buttano nel letto di un altro perchè spaventati da una idea idiota, quindi consiglio a questo uomo almeno un momento di pausa da lei e qualche gitarella in qualche altro prato fiorito, guarda caso sono certo che troverà un amore migliore.
Perchè prendere sempre quella Fiat Duna se si può avere una Ferrari, mi chiedo io?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Comprensione, perchè? I traditori hanno aviuto comprensione dei coglioni che hanno tradito? Non direi, almeno in questo forum di comprensione da parte di chi ha tradito verso il partner sfigato non ne vedo neppure una briciola, ma sempre verso il traditore. Allora mettiamola meglio, mettiamola sullo stesso piano, tu mi hai tradito? Ok, adesso ho diritto ad un bonus tradimento anche io e siamo sullo stesso piano, parità in pari condizioni, ma non la vedo come una soluzione decente.
> Noto con tristezza che ci si sta riempiendo la bocca di merda come se fosse un qualcosa di buono, poverini i traditori, poverini loro che devono subirsi i traditi, poverini quando il tradito (gran figlio di puttana) magari perchè sta male recrimina, loro si sono comportati non bene, ma alla fine vanno compresi.
> Bha, decisamente il grado di buonismo che ha questo foruim è a livelli incredibili, aggiungendo che è un gineceo siamo alla frutta.


 
Io questo film non l'ho visto e ti ho già detto che non è così.
Chiedi a Dave come è stato accolto e quali parole sono state usate per lui anche da chi orrore orrore è una traditrice come me.
Chiedi a Alce. Chiedi a Minnie. Chiedi a Marì. Chiedi a Giuma. Chiedi ad Amarax
Ma guarda, mi viene un sospetto...
Non è che il problema è che verso te in pochi usano parole di comprensione e questo ti fa incazzare?
Ecco allora non generalizzare, parla di te non di tutti i traditi.
Perchè altrimenti devi riuscire a smontarmi tutti gli esempi che ti ho fatto.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> farfalla, due tradimenti sul groppone ed una sicurezza, lui non la perdonerà e sinceramente non ha il dovere e ne i figli per perdonarla. E' l'amore della sua vita? Esistono amori migliori di quelli che si buttano nel letto di un altro perchè spaventati da una idea idiota, quindi consiglio a questo uomo almeno un momento di pausa da lei e qualche gitarella in qualche altro prato fiorito, guarda caso sono certo che troverà un amore migliore.
> Perchè prendere sempre quella Fiat Duna se si può avere una Ferrari, mi chiedo io?


Nessuno ha detto che ha il dovere. Ti inventi le parole come sempre.
Io ho detto che lui che è l'unico che la conosce si sente di perdonarla. Perchè non provarci.

Sai anche le Ferrari a volte restano senza benzina o fanno un incidente, non per questo si trasformano in Fiat Dune.
A volte le Fiat Dune durano anni e hanno sul groppone 150.000 Km e viaggiano ancora (come quelle di mio zio)....
Come vedi mai generalizzare


----------



## Daniele (11 Novembre 2010)

Comprensione verso a chi è per voi civile con chi gli ha fatto male, non c'è comprensione davvero in chi ha subito, ma sempre buoni consigli per chi è nelle condizioni di traditore, o per il traditore stesso e per chi tradito che deve trattare comunque bene chi gli ha fatto del male.
Riboballerin ha ricevuto encomi? Quello è un uomo che ha agito bene in termini di separazione, che da una parte ha saputo difendere la figlia e dall'altra ha saputo rimettere le cose in pari e non c0era violenza, era giustizia. Ha ricevuto molti encomi? No, anche lui come me a livello di gorilla!


----------



## Daniele (11 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nessuno ha detto che ha il dovere. Ti inventi le parole come sempre.
> Io ho detto che lui che è l'unico che la conosce si sente di perdonarla. Perchè non provarci.
> 
> Sai anche le Ferrari a volte restano senza benzina o fanno un incidente, non per questo si trasformano in Fiat Dune.
> ...


Stare con un traditore o una traditrice se non c'è un qualche motivo forte non serve, fa solo male al tradito, consiglio sinceramente di fotteresene dei sentimenti della ragazza che se ne è fottuta dei suoi in quel momento e di pensare solo a se stesso per un periodo. Poi se vede che quello che vuole davvero è lei che torni da lei, ma deve darsi un periodo di stop dallo stare vicino a chi gli ha fatto del male.
Poi seconda opzione, nessun matrimonio (se no lui verrà inculato se inzia a stare male) con convinvenza in casa di lui, se a lui va male lei via di casa senza passare dal via, ci sono kolti modi, ma perdonare così su due piedi non si riesce seriamente, si puiò pensare di farlo nei primi mesi ma poi viene fuori  la realtà dei fatti.
Un tradimento senza alcun dovere verso altri porta inevitabilmente ad una rottura, prima o tardi.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Comprensione verso a chi è per voi civile con chi gli ha fatto male, non c'è comprensione davvero in chi ha subito, ma sempre buoni consigli per chi è nelle condizioni di traditore, o per il traditore stesso e per chi tradito che deve trattare comunque bene chi gli ha fatto del male.
> Riboballerin ha ricevuto encomi? Quello è un uomo che ha agito bene in termini di separazione, che da una parte ha saputo difendere la figlia e dall'altra ha saputo rimettere le cose in pari e non c0era violenza, era giustizia. Ha ricevuto molti encomi? No, anche lui come me a livello di gorilla!


Bè certo che la comprensione c'è verso le persone civili. Non avrò mai comprensione per chi parla di ammazzare, far soffrire, ecc.
Sinceramente non conosco la storia di Ribollarin quindi non posso dire.
Sai cosa mi fa sorridere? Che tu riservi lo stesso trattamento ai traditi che sanno perdonare.


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2010)

*Daniele*

Daniele con la tua rigidita' vuoi sembrare a tutti i costi un duro, un uomo forte/sicuro  mentre invece sei di una fragilta' che commuove  ricorda che la forza e' nella "elasticita' ", la rigidita' e' debolezza  ... questo spiega (secondo me eh) le tue crepe/spaccature interiori con la vita e le persone.


----------



## Daniele (11 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè certo che la comprensione c'è verso le persone civili. Non avrò mai comprensione per chi parla di ammazzare, far soffrire, ecc.
> Sinceramente non conosco la storia di Ribollarin quindi non posso dire.
> Sai cosa mi fa sorridere? Che tu riservi lo stesso trattamento ai traditi che sanno perdonare.


Farfalla, è questa la cosa orribile, non sanno perdonare! Credono di poterlo fare ed è diverso. Quasi tutti i tradimenti finiscono in una divisione perchè chi dovrebbe perdonare non può perdonare, perchè il prezzo del perdono è peggiore dell'allontanare persino il grande amore della propria vita. Farfalla, solo per dei figli una persona è disposta ed ha diritto di provare (ma di provare, non di farcela affatto), senza questi si ha diritto di dare una grossa pedata nel culo a chi ha tradito e via, è il minimo, è decisamente il minimo.
Disprezzo chi al traditore dà tutte le giustificazioni ed è capace anche di colpevolizzarsi, è quanto di più sbagliato e controproducente per tutti che non si può dire, è l'esempio totalmente sbagliato di quello che dovrebbe fare un tradito.
Il tradimento se è doloroso è un omicidio dell'anima, come si fa perdonare una persona che per sua scelta ti porta via una cosa così importante?


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, è questa la cosa orribile, non sanno perdonare! Credono di poterlo fare ed è diverso. Quasi tutti i tradimenti finiscono in una divisione perchè chi dovrebbe perdonare non può perdonare, perchè il prezzo del perdono è peggiore dell'allontanare persino il grande amore della propria vita. Farfalla, solo per dei figli una persona è disposta ed ha diritto di provare (ma di provare, non di farcela affatto), senza questi si ha diritto di dare una grossa pedata nel culo a chi ha tradito e via, è il minimo, è decisamente il minimo.
> Disprezzo chi al traditore dà tutte le giustificazioni ed è capace anche di colpevolizzarsi, è quanto di più sbagliato e controproducente per tutti che non si può dire, è l'esempio totalmente sbagliato di quello che dovrebbe fare un tradito.
> Il tradimento se è doloroso è un omicidio dell'anima, come si fa perdonare una persona che per sua scelta ti porta via una cosa così importante?




:uhoh:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTxZOAC04RM​


----------



## Sid (11 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Confessione giusta: subito!
> Confessione di opportunità: Dopo molto tempo.
> Menzogna giusta: Nel caso non si sia riuscito a confessare lo sbaglio nel lungo termine bisogna stare zitti.
> Menzogna sbagliata: Nel primo momento sorridere e fare finta di nulla.
> Semplice, lineare e persino banale.


Anch'io condivido questo ragionamento.
Con alcune precisazioni.
Io non credo che la fidanzata di Edo abbia storie in corso o nasconda qualcosa di più grave di quello che gli ha riferito.

La questione, secondo me, è un'altra. 

Se avesse confessato subito, era indice che aveva capito immediatamente di aver sbagliato. In un certo senso è la disperazione che porta a quella confessione.

Confessare dopo due anni, anche ammesso che l'abbia fatto per cominciare una storia nuova senza menzogne, è indice di un elemento preciso: egoismo.
E' egoismo perchè se confesso a distanza di tempo quando tutto tra noi va bene e stiamo cercando casa e pensiamo ai preparativi per le nozze, so che ti farò del male; 
se ho bisogno di confessare, lo faccio perchè è una mia necessità, perchè voglio stare bene io,visto che forse l'idea di quello che ho fatto due anni fa non mi dà ancora pace. 
Ai tuoi occhi sono rimasta quella di sempre: bella brava e buona.
Quindi la mia esigenza di pulizia, la metto in atto *per me*, perchè ho bisogno io di riabilitarmi ai miei occhi, di potermi guardare allo specchio senza abbassare lo sguardo.
E nello stesso senso misuro quanto *Tu mi ami*.
Perchè se mi perdoni, posso facilmente desumere che mi ami tantissimo.
Se non mi perdoni, mi può venire facile pensare che allora non ne valeva la pena.

Edo... hai ragione a dire che sei tu a decidere. E' così. E se ritieni di darle un'altra occasione, fai benissimo.
Il punto, nella vostra storia, a mio avviso, non è il suo tradimento (che a me sembra una sciocchezza rispetto a storie di anni), ma capire a che punto sta il vostro Amore.
Ti ripeto che a me impressiona molto il fatto che abbia corso il rischio di perderti.
Io so che se tradissi mio marito lo perderei. Ti garantisco che imparerei anche a recitare, se servisse, per scongiurare quel pericolo. 
I sensi di colpa sarebbero un problema mio, non certo un peso da scaricare su di lui.


----------



## robiballerin (11 Novembre 2010)

*comprensione e perdono*

innanzitutto vorrei scusarmi con tutti voi ma non ho un post mio.. ma qualcosa di me l'ho raccontato nei miei interventi nei post degli altri, (questo lo dico per chi fosse curioso di saperne di più) ...
Riguardo a Daniele posso concordare con alcuni di voi che egli spesso è assai radicale ma a sua discolpa debbo aggiungere che da quel che ho capito egli è stato ferito in maniera assai profonda per cui se c'è qualcuno che posso comprendere è proprio lui e se qualche volta si fa un pò prendere la mano anche perdonarlo...
Ma qui si parla di perdonare un tradimento e la situazione è assai più complessa--
Edo è stato tradito ed è pieno di dubbi e qui noi lo stiamo strattonando da tutte le parti.. spero proprio che dopo averci ascoltato usi la propria di testa nel decidere il da farsi..
il mio parere è che a meno non abbia qualche rara forma di amnesia non potrà mai dimenticare quello che lei gli ha fatto, passassero anche 50 anni..
se resterà con lei dovrà convivere con quello che è stato e saranno molti i giorni in cui si sentirà insicuro di se stesso e del valore come uomo agli occhi di lei...
si chiederà spesso se con l'altro lei aveva provato enozioni più profonde che con lui e difficilmente troverà la serenità in questo rapporto..
Vale la pena di vivere così ? 
sarà mai sicuro del comportamento di lei o piuttosto avvelenerà la vita di entrambi con i suoi dubbi e le sue incertezze...
Forse dovrebbe stamparsi in testa un detto assai noto .*UNA PERSONA CHE TI HA FATTO TANTO MALE NON PUO' ESSERE COSI' MERAVIGLIOSA COME TU LA VUOI CREDERE....*

Fossi al posto suo chiuderei le saracinesche del mio cuore , le darei tutta la comprensione di questo mondo ma il perdono se lo scorderebbe per sempre...
il giorno che sarà capace di cancellarla dalla propria vita sarà finalmente libero di vivere sereno e trovare la felicità..
In caso contrario rischia di dover gestire un rapporto che lo logorerà giorno per giorno.

Dal canto mio so di saper comprendere e perdonare il tradimento da parte di chi non mi interessa , ma certamente no da chi amo..
Ed il perchè è evidente maggiore è l'amore che provi per una persona più male ti farà un suo tradimento..
Unico sconto che farei alla donna di Edo, se fossi al suo posto ,eviterei inutili ritorsioni od umiliazioni che perlomeno quello glielo concedo gli ha raccontato di propria iniziativa il fattaccio.. anche se ,e ne sono più che convinto , la verità completa non gliela dirà mai...
Tutte le donne salvo raro eccezzioni tendono a farsi vedere migliori di quello che sono in realtà 
OK...sono un pò maschilista ma non si può essere perfetti nella vita...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2010)

robiballerin ha detto:


> innanzitutto vorrei scusarmi con tutti voi ma non ho un post mio.. ma qualcosa di me l'ho raccontato nei miei interventi nei post degli altri, (questo lo dico per chi fosse curioso di saperne di più) ...
> Riguardo a Daniele posso concordare con alcuni di voi che egli spesso è assai radicale ma a sua discolpa debbo aggiungere che da quel che ho capito egli è stato ferito in maniera assai profonda per cui se c'è qualcuno che posso comprendere è proprio lui e se qualche volta si fa un pò prendere la mano anche perdonarlo...
> Ma qui si parla di perdonare un tradimento e la situazione è assai più complessa--
> Edo è stato tradito ed è pieno di dubbi e qui noi lo stiamo strattonando da tutte le parti.. spero proprio che dopo averci ascoltato usi la propria di testa nel decidere il da farsi..
> ...



Ognuno di noi ha espresso la Sua opinione, nulla di piu' e nulla di meno, nessuna certezza, solo Opinioni.

*Le opinioni sono come il buco del culo: tutti ne hanno uno. *
(  Mike Dirnt )

:updue:  Poi Edo faccia cosa e' meglio per lui.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2010)

robiballerin ha detto:


> innanzitutto vorrei scusarmi con tutti voi ma non ho un post mio.. ma qualcosa di me l'ho raccontato nei miei interventi nei post degli altri, (questo lo dico per chi fosse curioso di saperne di più) ...
> Riguardo a Daniele posso concordare con alcuni di voi che egli spesso è assai radicale ma a sua discolpa debbo aggiungere che da quel che ho capito egli è stato ferito in maniera assai profonda per cui se c'è qualcuno che posso comprendere è proprio lui e se qualche volta si fa un pò prendere la mano anche perdonarlo...
> Ma qui si parla di perdonare un tradimento e la situazione è assai più complessa--
> Edo è stato tradito ed è pieno di dubbi e qui noi lo stiamo strattonando da tutte le parti.. spero proprio che dopo averci ascoltato usi la propria di testa nel decidere il da farsi..
> ...


 
Spero le tue scuse non si riferiscano alla mia risposta a Daniele. 
su Daniele non siamo d'accordo ma direi che ho già abbondantemente detto come la penso.
Su tutto il resto, mentre leggevo mi è venutain mente Marì (scusa se ti nomino)mi sembra che lei sia riuscita a fare tutto e da come parla di suo marito ora mi sembra che lo ritenga ancora una persona meravigliosa.
Certo può essere un caso raro ma mi auguro che anche per Edo sia così.


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spero le tue scuse non si riferiscano alla mia risposta a Daniele.
> su Daniele non siamo d'accordo ma direi che ho già abbondantemente detto come la penso.
> Su tutto il resto, mentre leggevo mi è venutain mente Marì (scusa se ti nomino)*mi sembra che lei sia riuscita a fare tutto e da come parla di suo marito ora mi sembra che lo ritenga ancora una persona meravigliosa.*
> Certo può essere un caso raro ma mi auguro che anche per Edo sia così.


Di piu', di piu'  il tradimento mi ha restituito il migliore dei mariti. :up:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Di piu', di piu'  il tradimento mi ha restituito il migliore dei mariti. :up:


 
:umile::umile::umile:


----------



## cleo81 (11 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> Anch'io condivido questo ragionamento.
> Con alcune precisazioni.
> Io non credo che la fidanzata di Edo abbia storie in corso o nasconda qualcosa di più grave di quello che gli ha riferito.
> 
> ...


:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Illuso (11 Novembre 2010)

*Eh no,no,no rigira la frittata.*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma perchè avete tutti la convinzione che se lo ha fatto lo rifarà.
> Io credo che questa donna abbia fatto un errore e voglia iniziare la vita insieme a lui senza segreti.
> Ma com'è che se una confessa non merita una nuova possibilità, se non confessa è una stronza che vive nella menzogna?
> Allora tanto vale smettere di fare tanti discorsi. Diciamo chiaro che chiunque tradisca, che confessi non confessi, si penta non di penta, non ha comunque diritto a una nuova possibilità.


Vuole una vita insieme a lui etromba con un'altro? è una contradizione in termini.
Di trombare con un'altro non glielo ha odinato il dottore.
Confessa? bene faceva a starsene zitta, e non a sobbarcare il "futuro" marito di un suo problema, si portava per il resto della sua vita una "cazzata che ha fatto" (dice così eh! Edo)
Il mio post era un'avvertimento, (se si và a leggere l'altro 3d) saprà quel che gli spetta.

Il consiglio da parte mia in definitiva ad Edo è: vacci a convivere, nessun matrimonio, nessuna casa da comperare, locazione, per i prossimi tre anni niente figli in cantiere, separazione dei beni, e divisione di tutte le spese per poterlo fare, se lei accetta vuol dire che davvero tiene a te, se no...no.

Continuo a non capire i traditori, leggendovi e rileggendovi, perchè se amate un'altro/a prima di farvi scopare non pensate di lasciare il vostro compagno/a (magari con la scusa dell'incompatibilità di carattere, che è sempre valida) andate a condividere sto cazzo di pezzo di vita con l'altro vi fate trombare come meglio desiderate, e non TRADITE, non c'è bisogno di perdonare nessuno e tanti saluti al  

Ps. Quoto Robiballerin al 1000%
Salù


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Vuole una vita insieme a lui etromba con un'altro? è una contradizione in termini.
> Di trombare con un'altro non glielo ha odinato il dottore.
> Confessa? bene faceva a starsene zitta, e non a sobbarcare il "futuro" marito di un suo problema, si portava per il resto della sua vita una "cazzata che ha fatto" (dice così eh! Edo)
> Il mio post era un'avvertimento, (se si và a leggere l'altro 3d) saprà quel che gli spetta.
> ...


 
Parlo per me, io non generalizzo.
Pechè l'altro non lo amavo.
Perchè mai ho pensato di vivere con lui, nemmeno un minuto, nemmeno una volta.
Perchè con mio marito non c'è nessuna incompatibilità di carattere.
Perchè sono stata egoista, stronza o come vuoi chiamarmi ma è successo, fa parte di me e il coraggio di quella ragazza che ha confessato tutto io non ce l'ho perchè per niente al mondo voglio perdere mio marito.
Quindi mi auguro che nonostante tutto non lo scopra mai, il resto stà a me...........


----------



## Anna A (11 Novembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao Edo,
> innanzitutto benvenuto.
> 
> In fondo la tua ragazza non avrebbe avuto motivo di confessarti "il tradimento" dopo 2 anni con Te ignaro di tutto se non fosse per una sana voglia di iniziare il vero cammino a due con la coscienza ripulita e rimettendo a te la decisione se proseguire o meno.
> ...


diciamo pure che non è da nessuno, nel senso che ti sfido a trovare qualcuno che dopo 2 anni si trafigge il costato per aver tradito e confessa il misfatto.............
dai.. va bene credere alla favole... ma questa più che una favola sembra il risultato di una paura più che nera.
sa solo lei cosa e chi, ma a me non la racconta.
ho detto.


----------



## Margherita84 (11 Novembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> diciamo pure che non è da nessuno, nel senso che ti sfido a trovare qualcuno che dopo 2 anni si trafigge il costato per aver tradito e confessa il misfatto.............
> dai.. va bene credere alla favole... ma questa più che una favola sembra il risultato di una* paura più che nera.*
> sa solo lei cosa e chi, ma a me non la racconta.
> ho detto.


Io sono uscita da meno di 24 ore da una storiaccia e non faccio testo perchè sono cinica. Però lo dico lo stesso.

...a me dà l'idea che abbia paura di impegnarsi e, probabilmente incosciamente, usi quaesta storia per farti scappare...

Ecco, l'ho detto.
Gran capo Dente Avvelenato ha parlato. Augh!


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (11 Novembre 2010)

Edo1977 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, dopo quasi 8 anni ad un passo dal comprar casa e sposarci le mi dice: ti ho tradito 2 anni fa con un mio collega subito dopo che tu mi hai chiesto di sposarmi perchè avevo paura è durata 2 settimane e l'abbiamo fatto 2 volte... tutto questo in lacrime. è passata una settimana e io non so cosa fare....
> Lei mi sembra dispiaciuta continua a piangere e chiedere scusa con tutte quelle promesse che uno fa dopo la confessione, ora le ho detto che non voglio vederla anche se ci siamo visti sabato e domenica.
> Quello che più mi fa male è il pensarla tra le braccia di un'altro mentre si fa scopare in ufficio.... ma come cazzo si fa a rischiare di perdere tutto quello che si è creato insieme... ma se aveva paura non poteva venire da me a parlarne invece che farsi fottere???
> Lei è la donna della mia vita lo so e penso di darle una possibilità visto che comunque me lo ha confessato anche se dopo 2 anni con tutti i rischi del caso....ma quello che mi spaventa è come sarò io nel futuro, già vedo le altre con occhi diversi, potevo anche io tradirla ma non l'ho fatto e questo mi fa pensare se dovesse risuccedermi... e lei??? vedendo come sta soffrendo probabilmente ci penserebbe su un pò di più..
> Voi come la vedete?


Io non sono sicuro sul da farsi, tranne una cosa: quanto meno rinvia (e di parecchio) il matrimonio !!!!! Non fare la cazzata di credere che il matrimonio vi aiuterebbe a rinsaldare il legame e superare l'impasse, neh ?


----------



## MK (11 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Confessione giusta: subito!*
> Confessione di opportunità: Dopo molto tempo.
> Menzogna giusta: Nel caso non si sia riuscito a confessare lo sbaglio nel lungo termine bisogna stare zitti.
> *Menzogna sbagliata: Nel primo momento sorridere e fare finta di nulla.*
> Semplice, lineare e persino banale.


Non posso non quotarti-


----------



## MK (11 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> Anch'io condivido questo ragionamento.
> Con alcune precisazioni.
> Io non credo che la fidanzata di Edo abbia storie in corso o nasconda qualcosa di più grave di quello che gli ha riferito.
> 
> ...


Condivido, parola per parola.


----------



## Edo1977 (11 Novembre 2010)

*Rieccomi con la mia decisione.*

Ciao a tutti, ho preso la mia decisione, le ho detto che le dò un'altra possibilità ma non perchè la perdono, ma perchè sicuramente questa situazione mi cambierà come persona e voglio aspettare di vedere come sarò perchè non voglio nessun tipo di rimpianto.
Leggo in alcune delle vostre risposte tanta rabbia come se in un certo senso ha vinto lei/lui, io vivo alla giornata e agisco in funzione di quello che provo al momento.
Per ora la casa non si compra e il matrimonio è saltato, se sarà andremo a convivere.
Questa sera l'ho vista ed è scoppiata ancora a piangere, e come ho detto prima lei è la donna della mia vita che però ha fatto un'errore enorme che non so se riuscirò ad eliminare, ma per ora voglio provarci, poi magari col tempo torna e la mando affanculo ma per ora no.
Io sono ancora innamorato di lei cosa ci posso fare, ripeto, vivo alla giornata e non me ne frega un cazzo del resto quello che sarà sarà......


----------



## MK (11 Novembre 2010)

Edo1977 ha detto:


> Io sono ancora innamorato di lei cosa ci posso fare, ripeto, vivo alla giornata e non me ne frega un cazzo del resto quello che sarà sarà......


:up: e io che all'amore continuo a crederci approvo. Però togliti l'idea di provare anche tu eh, lascia stare i cattivi pensieri e... IN BOCCA AL LUPO!


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2010)

Edo1977 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, ho preso la mia decisione, le ho detto che le dò un'altra possibilità ma non perchè la perdono, ma perchè sicuramente questa situazione mi cambierà come persona e voglio aspettare di vedere come sarò perchè non voglio nessun tipo di rimpianto.
> Leggo in alcune delle vostre risposte tanta rabbia come se in un certo senso ha vinto lei/lui, io vivo alla giornata e agisco in funzione di quello che provo al momento.
> Per ora la casa non si compra e il matrimonio è saltato, se sarà andremo a convivere.
> Questa sera l'ho vista ed è scoppiata ancora a piangere, e come ho detto prima lei è la donna della mia vita che però ha fatto un'errore enorme che non so se riuscirò ad eliminare, ma per ora voglio provarci, poi magari col tempo torna e la mando affanculo ma per ora no.
> Io sono ancora innamorato di lei cosa ci posso fare, ripeto, vivo alla giornata e non me ne frega un cazzo del resto quello che sarà sarà......




... ed io cocciutamente ti approvo :up: . Sono stata la prima a credere in lei e vi faccio tanti auguri   .


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2010)

Edo1977 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, dopo quasi 8 anni ad un passo dal comprar casa e sposarci le mi dice: ti ho tradito 2 anni fa con un mio collega subito dopo che tu mi hai chiesto di sposarmi perchè avevo paura è durata 2 settimane e l'abbiamo fatto 2 volte... tutto questo in lacrime. è passata una settimana e io non so cosa fare....
> Lei mi sembra dispiaciuta continua a piangere e chiedere scusa con tutte quelle promesse che uno fa dopo la confessione, ora le ho detto che non voglio vederla anche se ci siamo visti sabato e domenica.
> Quello che più mi fa male è il pensarla tra le braccia di un'altro mentre si fa scopare in ufficio.... ma come cazzo si fa a rischiare di perdere tutto quello che si è creato insieme... ma se aveva paura non poteva venire da me a parlarne invece che farsi fottere???
> Lei è la donna della mia vita lo so e penso di darle una possibilità visto che comunque me lo ha confessato anche se dopo 2 anni con tutti i rischi del caso....ma quello che mi spaventa è come sarò io nel futuro, già vedo le altre con occhi diversi, potevo anche io tradirla ma non l'ho fatto e questo mi fa pensare se dovesse risuccedermi... e lei??? vedendo come sta soffrendo probabilmente ci penserebbe su un pò di più..
> Voi come la vedete?


Sai cosa avrei fatto io?
Non sarei neanche stato lì ad ascoltarla.
è successo tanto tempo fa.
E le avrei detto..." Si si, le solite fantasie delle donne per attirare l'attenzione, se solo tu sapessi cosa ho combinato io...non so che faresti!".
Mio caro la via è lunga e incerta...
Non si sa mai cosa può succedere...
Togliti quel film dalla testa...potresti dare a lei la possibilità di ricamarci sopra...ne so qualcosa.
Per quanto tu faccia, tu non eri presente e non hai visto.
Se io per primo sono diversissimo a seconda della donna con cui sono stato, è impossibile che una donna che mi conosce intimamente possa lontanamente immaginare come sono stato con un'altra.
Dai su, si è fatta uno scrupolo di coscienza.
oppure ti ha messo alla prova...
Come dire..." Se non mi molla anche se gli confesso che so sta troia, non mi mollerà mai!".
Ste donne...
Non sanno mai tenersi nulla per sè...e poi magari ti dice...eh ma te l'ho detto per sentirmi sincera con te...
Ma per piacere!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2010)

Edo1977 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, ho letto tante risposte al mio problema e ringrazio tutti, ma la decisione spetta a me, per quello che sento, e la mia decisione dopo l'ennesima sua telefonata in lacrime chiedendomi di non lasciarla che ha sbagliato che se ne pente che per quanto sta male non lo farà più che senza di me si sente vuota.... ho deciso di darle un'unica possibilità.... non so se faccio la cosa giusta ma io vivo alla giornata, cerco di godermi ogni attimo singolarmente senza pensare a niente ma pensando solo a star bene adesso e adesso il cuore mi dice di darle un'altra occasione, magari sbaglio ma sarà solo il tempo a darmi ragione o torto, sicuramente se avro ragione saro felice se avro torto non avro rammarichi di non aver fatto il possibile per stare bene e quindi girerò pagina senza dolore....
> Sicuramente non glielo farò facile il tornare da me, ma non per sadismo, solo per farle capire cosa vuol dire sbagliare.
> L'unica cosa che mi preoccupa è come sarò io se dovesse capitarmi un'altra possibilita di andare visto che io nella possibilità di tradirla ho detto di no, ma io ho avuto più esperienze di lei in passato mentre io per lei sono stato il primo e la curiosità è nella natura umana, non sò come sarò, sono nel cambiamento e questa è la cosa che mi spaventa...
> Vorrei saper da voi come siete cambiati, e questa domanda la rivolgo sia ai traditi che ai traditori...


Io?
Un lento, costante, inesorabile, peggioramento...
E vabbè...sono fatto così...
Sono come quegli esseri che hanno raggiunto la consapevolezza che la fedeltà non esiste, l'adulterio non esiste, il matrimonio neppure, come la separazione del resto, ma neanche la paternità...si esseri che hanno sentito su di sè il pesante peso schiacciante...del nulla...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2010)

Edo1977 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, ho preso la mia decisione, le ho detto che le dò un'altra possibilità ma non perchè la perdono, ma perchè sicuramente questa situazione mi cambierà come persona e voglio aspettare di vedere come sarò perchè non voglio nessun tipo di rimpianto.
> Leggo in alcune delle vostre risposte tanta rabbia come se in un certo senso ha vinto lei/lui, io vivo alla giornata e agisco in funzione di quello che provo al momento.
> Per ora la casa non si compra e il matrimonio è saltato, se sarà andremo a convivere.
> Questa sera l'ho vista ed è scoppiata ancora a piangere, e come ho detto prima lei è la donna della mia vita che però ha fatto un'errore enorme che non so se riuscirò ad eliminare, ma per ora voglio provarci, poi magari col tempo torna e la mando affanculo ma per ora no.
> Io sono ancora innamorato di lei cosa ci posso fare, ripeto, vivo alla giornata e non me ne frega un cazzo del resto quello che sarà sarà......


Questo conta...eheheheheehe...
E mi vengono davanti due occhi spaventati...
Che mi capiterà quando non sarai più innamorato di me?
E io DONNA XD...non è una bella sfida per te questa?
Fa che io non mi stanchi di te...:mrgreen:


----------



## Anna A (12 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io?
> Un lento, costante, inesorabile, peggioramento...
> E vabbè...sono fatto così...
> *Sono come quegli esseri che hanno raggiunto la consapevolezza che la fedeltà non esiste, l'adulterio non esiste, il matrimonio neppure, come la separazione del resto, ma neanche la paternità...si esseri che hanno sentito su di sè il pesante peso schiacciante...del nulla...*


però esistono le cazzate.. e sai come si dice, no?
una cazzata è come una canna, se non la fai girare ridi da solo :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> però esistono le cazzate.. e sai come si dice, no?
> una cazzata è come una canna, se non la fai girare ridi da solo :rotfl:


Vero esistono anche le cazzate...e restano cazzate...
Poi ok, esiste chi vuol vendere una cazzata, come un'impresa eroica...e continuerà a vendere la sua impresa eroica, finchè troverà chi ci crede no?
Poi si incazzano pure...perchè rido in faccia...


----------



## MK (12 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E le avrei detto..." Si si, le solite fantasie delle donne per attirare l'attenzione, *se solo tu sapessi cosa ho combinato io.*..non so che faresti!".


Se l'uomo che amo mi dicesse queste cose sarebbe l'inizio della fine .
Perchè poi metterla sul piano della competizione? Tu mi hai fatto del male ma io te ne ho fatto di più... mah...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Se l'uomo che amo mi dicesse queste cose sarebbe l'inizio della fine .
> Perchè poi metterla sul piano della competizione? Tu mi hai fatto del male ma io te ne ho fatto di più... mah...


Ma no del male testina...
Vuoi giocare a chi fa più mattane?
Ok...
Vuoi la competizione ok?
Vuoi la guerra dei roses ok?
Che ce l'ha duro la vince no?


----------



## Luigi III (12 Novembre 2010)

Edo1977 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, dopo quasi 8 anni ad un passo dal comprar casa e sposarci le mi dice: ti ho tradito 2 anni fa con un mio collega subito dopo che tu mi hai chiesto di sposarmi perchè avevo paura è durata 2 settimane e l'abbiamo fatto 2 volte... tutto questo in lacrime. è passata una settimana e io non so cosa fare....
> Lei mi sembra dispiaciuta continua a piangere e chiedere scusa con tutte quelle promesse che uno fa dopo la confessione, ora le ho detto che non voglio vederla anche se ci siamo visti sabato e domenica.
> *Quello che più mi fa male è il pensarla tra le braccia di un'altro mentre si fa scopare in ufficio.... ma come cazzo si fa a rischiare di perdere tutto quello che si è creato insieme...* ma se aveva paura non poteva venire da me a parlarne invece che farsi fottere???
> Lei è la donna della mia vita lo so e penso di darle una possibilità visto che comunque me lo ha confessato anche se dopo 2 anni con tutti i rischi del caso....ma quello che mi spaventa è come sarò io nel futuro, già vedo le altre con occhi diversi, potevo anche io tradirla ma non l'ho fatto e questo mi fa pensare se dovesse risuccedermi... e lei??? vedendo come sta soffrendo probabilmente ci penserebbe su un pò di più..
> Voi come la vedete?


 Oh! come ti capisco. Io sono 7 mesi che elaboro il tuo medesimo pensiero e, pur avendo superato la fase che stai vivendo tu, quella del trauma, non ho affatto accettato la cosa. Nel mio caso è stato ancora più grave perché qui si trattava di sfasciare una famiglia con 2 bimbe molto piccole e questo mi ha condizionato in maniera decisiva nello scegliere di non rompere, come di per sè sarebbe stato giusto. Chi loda la confessione della tua donna perché sarebbe il segno che non vuole ingannarti non mi convince. La confessione è solo uno scarico di coscienza, dunque un atto intriso di egoismo. Io, fossi in te, bloccherei per ora i progetti matrimoniali. Se ti succederà come a me, avrai grandissimi problemi a nutrire di nuovo piena fiducia nel partner e non mi pare proprio il giusto presupposto per un matrimonio. Infine, ti consiglierei di adottare questa linea, che per me è inderogabile: la prima volta non lo capisco, ma trangugio amaro e sopporto tutte quelle belle sensazioni che stai provando tu, tipo senso di fallimento, umiliazione, ecc., ma, se dovesse succedere una seconda volta, ... addio! e senza pensarci un minuto.


----------



## Luigi III (12 Novembre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Vuole una vita insieme a lui etromba con un'altro? è una contradizione in termini.
> Di trombare con un'altro non glielo ha odinato il dottore.
> Confessa? bene faceva a starsene zitta, e non a sobbarcare il "futuro" marito di un suo problema, si portava per il resto della sua vita una "cazzata che ha fatto" (dice così eh! Edo)
> Il mio post era un'avvertimento, (se si và a leggere l'altro 3d) saprà quel che gli spetta.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Oh! come ti capisco. Io sono 7 mesi che elaboro il tuo medesimo pensiero e, pur avendo superato la fase che stai vivendo tu, quella del trauma, non ho affatto accettato la cosa. Nel mio caso è stato ancora più grave perché qui si trattava di sfasciare una famiglia con 2 bimbe molto piccole e questo mi ha condizionato in maniera decisiva nello scegliere di non rompere, come di per sè sarebbe stato giusto. Chi loda la confessione della tua donna perché sarebbe il segno che non vuole ingannarti non mi convince. La confessione è solo uno scarico di coscienza, dunque un atto intriso di egoismo. Io, fossi in te, bloccherei per ora i progetti matrimoniali. Se ti succederà come a me, avrai grandissimi problemi a nutrire di nuovo piena fiducia nel partner e non mi pare proprio il giusto presupposto per un matrimonio. Infine, ti consiglierei di adottare questa linea, che per me è inderogabile: la prima volta non lo capisco, ma trangugio amaro e sopporto tutte quelle belle sensazioni che stai provando tu, tipo senso di fallimento, umiliazione, ecc., ma, se dovesse succedere una seconda volta, ... addio! e senza pensarci un minuto.


Allora fai come me Luigi, 
Prepara il rifugio antiatomico e tutto l'arsenale...
Quella volta che mi disse: " Qua va a finire che ci separiamo", quindici giorni dopo aveva la raccomandata in mano e un mio sms...con scritto: " Benissimo quella è la porta!".
Ha fatto un colossale dietro front.
Edo ha una possibilità immensa: investire nel suo matrimonio solo quello che va investito.
Almeno sa con chi ha a che fare.
Tira su le chiappe XD, fatti aiutare da Davide.One...che certe cose le sa.
Non farti schiacciare dall'umiliazione e dalla vergogna! XD.
O mi stai dicendo, che non rompi con lei, solo perchè hai bisogno di lei? Che senza di lei ti senti un uomo in difficoltà?
Ma dove siamo?
Forza Luigi XD!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Illuso ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Vuole una vita insieme a lui etromba con un'altro? è una contradizione in termini.
> ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Novembre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Vuole una vita insieme a lui etromba con un'altro? è una contradizione in termini.
> Di trombare con un'altro non glielo ha odinato il dottore.
> Confessa? bene faceva a starsene zitta, e non a sobbarcare il "futuro" marito di un suo problema, si portava per il resto della sua vita una "cazzata che ha fatto" (dice così eh! Edo)
> Il mio post era un'avvertimento, (se si và a leggere l'altro 3d) saprà quel che gli spetta.
> ...



E io non capisco che razza di concezione sia questa di porre condizioni e ricattare.
E' la condotta di chi ritiene che gli sia dovuto qualcosa.

Per la serie: ti dò solo se mi dai.

Già l'idea che un individuo che sbandiera la sua fedeltà e dedizione come valori assoluti si chieda se riuscirà ad essere fedele dopo aver saputo del tradimento del partner fa venire l'orticaria


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Novembre 2010)

*E poi, Illuso.....*

...non ti chiedo di capire.

Quante volte, dopo un periodo di privazioni o di ristrettezze, o semplicemente dopo una giornata di lavoro lunga e faticosa TUTTI  arrivano a dire:

che si fotta il mondo, ora mi concedo... un week-end tutto per me..
oppure una cena al ristorante, o una semplicissima sigaretta...

ecco, quello è il sesso per le persone come noi

ma tu chiederai: perchè con altri?

perchè con loro non ci sono implicazioni, solo comunicazione


----------



## Luigi III (13 Novembre 2010)

Perdona la sincerità, Conte, ma ti trovo terribilmente superficiale. Certamente vivrai meglio tu di me, visto che a mio giudizio, se la mia donna va a letto con un altro, è un atto gravissimo, quanto di peggio possa farmi, mentre per te sarebbe solo come se avesse preso un caffè con un altro. Penso che fra noi due esista una distanza siderale e incolmabile.


----------



## Margherita84 (13 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Già l'idea che un individuo che sbandiera la sua fedeltà e dedizione come valori assoluti si chieda se riuscirà ad essere fedele dopo aver saputo del tradimento del partner fa venire l'orticaria


A me sembra una reazione molto umana.
Temporanea - probabilmente - e dovuta al momento di sbandamento, ma molto umana. Non capisco cosa ci sia da stupirsi.


----------



## aristocat (13 Novembre 2010)

*come vedere un batterio invisibile al microscopio...*



Luigi III ha detto:


> Perdona la sincerità, Conte, ma ti trovo terribilmente superficiale. Certamente vivrai meglio tu di me, visto che a mio giudizio, se la mia donna va a letto con un altro, è un atto gravissimo, quanto di peggio possa farmi, mentre per te sarebbe solo come se avesse preso un caffè con un altro. Penso che fra noi due esista una distanza siderale e incolmabile.


E' la distanza siderale che separa tutti coloro che vedono la sfera dell'amore e della sessualità come te, dalle persone anche a te care che invece la vedono diversamente :idea:
Se non altro, anche se non potrai mai condividere questi punti di vista, leggerli qui te li farà comprendere meglio .


----------



## Alispezzate (13 Novembre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> *Continuo a non capire i traditori, leggendovi e rileggendovi, perchè se amate un'altro/a prima di farvi scopare non pensate di lasciare il vostro compagno/a (magari con la scusa dell'incompatibilità di carattere, che è sempre valida) andate a condividere sto cazzo di pezzo di vita con l'altro vi fate trombare come meglio desiderate, e non TRADITE, non c'è bisogno di perdonare nessuno e tanti saluti al *


Condivido appieno :up:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Perdona la sincerità, Conte, ma ti trovo terribilmente superficiale. Certamente vivrai meglio tu di me, visto che a mio giudizio, se la mia donna va a letto con un altro, è un atto gravissimo, quanto di peggio possa farmi, mentre per te sarebbe solo come se avesse preso un caffè con un altro. Penso che fra noi due esista una distanza siderale e incolmabile.


A me questa distanza non spaventa.
Posso confidarmi?
Quella volta io ero solo e triste.
Il cuore blindato da un lato.
L'essere pietrificato dalla morte di Bartapla. ( ancora oggi ci sono giorni che io non rimpianga lei, e ci parlo quando solo soletto passeggio nei viali, e le dico, ma casso che ne è rimasto di noi sul finire del giorno?).
Abitavo da solo.
Volevo anch'io una famiglia mia.
Ho solo incrociato una persona che ha aderito al mio progetto senza fare tante recriminazioni.
Ma dato che non c'era quell'innamoramento da fuori di testa, io usai la razionalità: facendo una lista di 20 buoni motivi per e 20 buoni motivi per non.
Posso asserire, che il discorso fedeltà, fu l'ultimo dei miei pensieri. 
Da come io conosco le donne esse sono fatte così: Hanno in ogni istante della loro vita, cento buoni motivi per non scopare con uno e cento buoni motivi per non farlo.
Finire a letto con qualcuno oggidì, è una cosa così banale e scontata, da essere appunto come bere un caffè.
Sai dove sono gli atti gravissimi?
Quando uno ci sta accanto ma il suo cuore è lontano da noi.
Quando uno ci sta accanto e il suo cuore è impegnato da un'altra persona.
Dico di amarti, e non è vero, perchè in realtà ami un'altra persona. 
Allora per me essere sinceri è dire, pane al pane e vino al vino.
Così ho scoperto che per me, in un matrimonio è più importante andare d'accordo che volersi bene. 
Luigi...se è stata solo una scopata è stata solo una scopata.
Ma se lei e l'altro hanno impiantato una storia d'amore, se vuoi salvarti, e aprirti la possibilità di essere amato, la devi lasciar andare via. 
E' un mio impegno.
Ami un altro e non me?
Per favore vai con lui e torna quando ti sarà passata.
La porta è sempre aperta.
Non accetterò mai di relazionarmi comunque con chi tu ami, perchè io non lo amo, e non lo vedo certo con i tuoi occhi di donna innamorata.
Luigi, bisogna avere il coraggio, di lasciarle andare...
Magari capita come il figliuol prodigo no?


----------



## Anna A (13 Novembre 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Perdona la sincerità, Conte, ma ti trovo terribilmente superficiale. Certamente vivrai meglio tu di me, visto che a mio giudizio, se la mia donna va a letto con un altro, è un atto gravissimo, quanto di peggio possa farmi, mentre per te sarebbe solo come se avesse preso un caffè con un altro. Penso che fra noi due esista una distanza siderale e incolmabile.


è semplice: chi non ama non soffre. al limite spacca le balle per possesività, ma non soffre.
lo dico perché lo so.
lascia stare tutte le teorie. quando c'ho il mal di stomaco ce l'ho io, mica te, come canta vasco..


----------



## Illuso (13 Novembre 2010)

*Termini della questione*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Luigi III ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Uh signur...
> ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Novembre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Per l'ultima volta poi ci rinuncio, perchè credo che stiate facendo finta di non capire.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Illuso ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Certo, traditrice e troia...
> ...


----------



## Sabina (14 Novembre 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Oh! come ti capisco. Io sono 7 mesi che elaboro il tuo medesimo pensiero e, pur avendo superato la fase che stai vivendo tu, quella del trauma, non ho affatto accettato la cosa. Nel mio caso è stato ancora più grave perché qui si trattava di sfasciare una famiglia con 2 bimbe molto piccole e questo mi ha condizionato in maniera decisiva nello scegliere di non rompere, come di per sè sarebbe stato giusto. Chi loda la confessione della tua donna perché sarebbe il segno che non vuole ingannarti non mi convince. La confessione è solo uno scarico di coscienza, dunque un atto intriso di egoismo. Io, fossi in te, bloccherei per ora i progetti matrimoniali. Se ti succederà come a me, avrai grandissimi problemi a nutrire di nuovo piena fiducia nel partner e non mi pare proprio il giusto presupposto per un matrimonio. Infine, ti consiglierei di adottare questa linea, che per me è inderogabile: la prima volta non lo capisco, ma trangugio amaro e sopporto tutte quelle belle sensazioni che stai provando tu, tipo senso di fallimento, umiliazione, ecc., ma, se dovesse succedere una seconda volta, ... addio! e senza pensarci un minuto.


Anche io comunque la penso così.:up:


----------



## Margherita84 (14 Novembre 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Infine, ti consiglierei di adottare questa linea, che per me è inderogabile: la prima volta non lo capisco, ma trangugio amaro e sopporto tutte quelle belle sensazioni che stai provando tu, tipo senso di fallimento, umiliazione, ecc., ma, se dovesse succedere una seconda volta, ... addio! e senza pensarci un minuto.


Applausi!


----------



## Sabina (14 Novembre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Per l'ultima volta poi ci rinuncio, perchè credo che stiate facendo finta di non capire.
> ...


----------



## Margherita84 (14 Novembre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ps:Una donna non diventa emancipata dandola via come le carte a tresette, al limite diventa una .............(rispondere)
> ...


----------



## Sabina (14 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Illuso ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Una donna, Illuso, ma anche un uomo. E gli uomini - alcuni, per lo meno -sono anni che se la tirano su quante polle impallinano.
> ...


----------



## Margherita84 (14 Novembre 2010)

Detto in parole povere.
Ognuno si comporta come meglio crede e non sempre la vita ti consente le scelte cristalline che vorresti fare. Ci sta.

...ma quanto meno non facciamola passare per una conquista femmista!


----------



## oceansize (14 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Detto in parole povere.
> Ognuno si comporta come meglio crede e non sempre la vita ti consente le scelte cristalline che vorresti fare. Ci sta.
> 
> ...ma quanto meno non facciamola passare per una conquista femmista!



:umile:


----------



## robiballerin (14 Novembre 2010)

*obbligo alla fedeltà  ???*

non credo esista un obbligo morale alla fedeltà all'interno di una coppia e men che meno un impegno a vita.... le cose possono cambiare nel tempo.
ma vi è un obbligo alla sincerità ed alla coerenza .
Chi sta con una persona come marito/moglie o come compagno/a ha il diritto a non essere preso per i fondelli...
è troppo comodo utilizzare i vantaggi di un rapporto stabile per farsi contemporaneamente i fatti propri...
in caso di una scelta alternativa vige l'obbligo della sincerità...
Il valore di una scelta di vita assieme si basa sulla onestà di aderire a tale rapporto. Venuta meno tale "onestà" cessano tutti gli altri "diritti" in primis il rispetto per il partner.


----------



## MK (14 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no del male testina...
> Vuoi giocare a chi fa più mattane?
> Ok...
> Vuoi la competizione ok?
> ...


 
Duro cosa? :mrgreen:


----------



## MK (14 Novembre 2010)

robiballerin ha detto:


> non credo esista un obbligo morale alla fedeltà all'interno di una coppia e men che meno un impegno a vita.... le cose possono cambiare nel tempo.
> ma vi è un obbligo alla sincerità ed alla coerenza .
> Chi sta con una persona come marito/moglie o come compagno/a ha il diritto a non essere preso per i fondelli...
> è troppo comodo utilizzare i vantaggi di un rapporto stabile per farsi contemporaneamente i fatti propri...
> ...


:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Illuso ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Una donna, Illuso, ma anche un uomo. E gli uomini - alcuni, per lo meno -sono anni che se la tirano su quante polle impallinano.
> ...


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (14 Novembre 2010)

Verissimo, negli anni in bianco e nero ne succedevano di tutti i colori.

Basta vedere i dati degli aborti clandestini (cioè tutti, all'epoca), figli illegittimi, paternità dubbie, adozioni senza regole, ruote presso gli istituti religiosi e non....

Il mondo è sempre stato così.


----------



## Margherita84 (14 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Margherita84 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Mi sa che hai frainteso.
> ...


----------



## Margherita84 (14 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Verissimo, negli anni in bianco e nero ne succedevano di tutti i colori.
> 
> Basta vedere i dati degli aborti clandestini (cioè tutti, all'epoca), figli illegittimi, paternità dubbie, adozioni senza regole, ruote presso gli istituti religiosi e non....
> 
> Il mondo è sempre stato così.



Ma guardate che io dico mica il contrario.
Qua mi sembra che non ci capiamo.
Certo che ci sono sempre stati corna e figli illegittimi e amenità varie.
Chi dice il contrario?

La questione qua è che mi sembra - mi sembra, eh? - che ci si VANTA di questa cosa come se fosse una conquista.
Momento. Essere felici di avere una sessualità libera ci sta (è nella mia lista "cose da fare prima dei 30"). Se non prendi per il culo gli altri, però.
Non vergognarsi e anzi essere felici per un figlio nato fuori dal matrimonio è una grande conquista di civiltà.

...a patto che il padre lo sappia!


----------



## Margherita84 (14 Novembre 2010)

Poi, se ho capito male, molto contenta di ricredermi.
In un forum ci si fraintende facilmente.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (14 Novembre 2010)

....


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (14 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Poi, se ho capito male, molto contenta di ricredermi.
> In un forum ci si fraintende facilmente.


Hai chiarito benissimo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Novembre 2010)

Margherita84 ha detto:


> Ma guardate che io dico mica il contrario.
> Qua mi sembra che non ci capiamo.
> Certo che ci sono sempre stati corna e figli illegittimi e amenità varie.
> Chi dice il contrario?
> ...


Ci capiamo benissimo.
E' che abbiamo età diverse.

Il concetto di " prendere per il culo", come molti altri concetti, cambia assieme a noi.

Non so se è giusto o sbagliato, so che è così.
Del resto io mi complimento con chi sa essere coerente fino in fondo.


----------



## oceansize (14 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il concetto di " prendere per il culo", come molti altri concetti, cambia assieme a noi.
> .


bo non mi trovi d'accordo, forse cambia *quanto* ci importa di prendere per il culo, insomma si mette sulla bilancia il resto. però il concetto di prendere per il culo e quindi il nn essere onesti rimane. o no?


----------



## MK (14 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ci capiamo benissimo.
> *E' che abbiamo età diverse.*
> 
> Il concetto di " prendere per il culo", come molti altri concetti, cambia assieme a noi.
> ...


Guarda Chiara che l'età non c'entra niente. Non cominciamo per favore coi discorsi della perdita d'innocenza. Se sei da sola non prendi per il culo nessuno, ma se vivi una doppia vita tradisci prima di tutto te stessa.


----------



## Margherita84 (14 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Vero. E' preferibile evitarlo.
> Anche se a volte può risultare difficile.
> L'emozione non si fa annunciare, e spesso non aspetta.
> *Se c'è la molla carica, può esplodere in qualsiasi momento.*
> ...


Ci mancherebbe, Ettore.
E' successo anche a me come sanno i miei fan. :mexican:

E probabilmente è una cosa che doveva succedere. 
Però non è che vado in giro a dire "và come sono emancipata".
Proprio no. 
ORA che ho preso in mano la mia vita, già molto di più.
(E dire che mi sa che per un pò  altro che corna! Qua 'unn si tromba con nessuno! :carneval


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Guarda Chiara che *l'età non c'entra niente*. Non cominciamo per favore coi discorsi della perdita d'innocenza. Se sei da sola non prendi per il culo nessuno, ma se vivi una doppia vita tradisci prima di tutto te stessa.


L'età non c'entra niente per le persone che sono ferme all'adolescenza.

Non che io le giudichi per questo, sia chiaro.
Non si tratta di innocenza perduta, ma di senso pratico acquisito. 
Quando si diventa ADULTI si capisce che la vita non si può gestire con:
questo è giusto e questo è sbagliato.
Fino a una certa età ci si può permettere di farlo, poi bisogna aprire gli occhi.
Che non significa accettare tutto passivamente, ma vagliare ciò che è meglio per la propria vita.
Che non sempre coincide con ciò che è meglio secondo certi principi.

Insomma....quel "va dove ti porta il cuore" ha fatto danni incalcolabili....


----------



## Margherita84 (14 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> L'età non c'entra niente per le persone che sono ferme all'adolescenza.
> 
> Non che io le giudichi per questo, sia chiaro.
> Non si tratta di innocenza perduta, ma di senso pratico acquisito.
> ...


Non me ne volere, Chiara.
Ma un conto è non vedere più il mondo in bianco e nero. Ed è una cosa.
Un conto è usare questa cosapevolezza per un "ma sì, liberi tutti".
Dare dell'infantile a chi è coerente mi sembra il giochino delle tre carte.

(E se ti dicessi che invece secondo me il sintomo principale di una personalità infantile è l'egoismo e che crescendo si impara a rispettare gli altri?
Scecondo me un vero adulto è chi coerente NONOSTANTE abbia aperto gli occhi. E io, personalmente, davanti queste persone mi tolgo il cappello)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ci capiamo benissimo.
> E' che abbiamo età diverse.
> 
> Il concetto di " prendere per il culo", come molti altri concetti, cambia assieme a noi.
> ...


Appunto.


----------



## Margherita84 (14 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Appunto.


Avevo letto.
E mi sembrava contraddittorio con il tuo post successivo.


----------



## Daniele (14 Novembre 2010)

Si diventa dei terroristi quando l'approcio al problema possibilista dagli stronzi è usato solo come modo per farti del male o megli usarti. Quanto ero razionale e quanto ero calmo e ragionevole prima, se la mia ex è ancora viva dopo aver tradito questo mostro vorrà dire che io non ero un mostro prima, no?
Ma il mostro è nato, il mostro vive e vuole essere sfamato.
Il bianco e nero totale può essere sintomo di infantilità o di shock molto forte, nel secondo caso si avrà per il mondo una persona che potrà fare di tutto contro il prossimo, se solo il prossimo si renderà colpevole di qualcosa contro di lui.
Bisogna sapere che le nostre azioni sugli altri portano su quelle persone riprecussioni, o siamo capaci di prenderle noi oppure è meglio non fare nulla. se agiamo fottendocene è buono e giusto che il nostro cammino incontri una persona più determinata di noi, più cattiva di noi, non più forte di noi, perchè il vero forte è quello più determinato, solo quello.


----------



## Sid (15 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> L'età non c'entra niente per le persone che sono ferme all'adolescenza.
> 
> Non che io le giudichi per questo, sia chiaro.
> Non si tratta di innocenza perduta, ma di senso pratico acquisito.
> ...


ad occhio e croce abbiamo - anno più, anno meno - la stessa età e ti garantisco che mi sento tutt'altro che un'adolescente quanto a maturità.
Eppure non condivido quello che scrivi e penso che anche tu abbia la sensazione che forse stai solo cercando delle giustificazioni.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> ad occhio e croce abbiamo - anno più, anno meno - la stessa età e ti garantisco che mi sento tutt'altro che un'adolescente quanto a maturità.
> Eppure non condivido quello che scrivi e penso che anche tu abbia la sensazione che forse stai solo cercando delle giustificazioni.


Ognuno di noi reagisce allo status quo in determinati modi.
Lei ha scelto il suo.
Acconcio alla bisogna.
Contessa ha solo dato le sue risposte agli atteggiamenti maschili verso le donne. 
Com'è la storia che tu maschio mi userai?
Spetta qua che ti faccio vedere io.
Fidati lei si sceglie bene gli amichetti.
Fidati.

Prima dote: SINCERI.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si diventa dei terroristi quando l'approcio al problema possibilista dagli stronzi è usato solo come modo per farti del male o megli usarti. Quanto ero razionale e quanto ero calmo e ragionevole prima, se la mia ex è ancora viva dopo aver tradito questo mostro vorrà dire che io non ero un mostro prima, no?
> Ma il mostro è nato, il mostro vive e vuole essere sfamato.
> Il bianco e nero totale può essere sintomo di infantilità o di shock molto forte, nel secondo caso si avrà per il mondo una persona che potrà fare di tutto contro il prossimo, se solo il prossimo si renderà colpevole di qualcosa contro di lui.
> Bisogna sapere che le nostre azioni sugli altri portano su quelle persone riprecussioni, o siamo capaci di prenderle noi oppure è meglio non fare nulla. se agiamo fottendocene è buono e giusto che il nostro cammino incontri una persona più determinata di noi, più cattiva di noi, non più forte di noi, perchè il vero forte è quello più determinato, solo quello.


Uffa....uffa....uffa...
Vero del mostro eh?
Quante volte mi tocca dire...
Cazzo nutrite il porco che c'è in me e poi divento buono
E sono terrorista...
Non la mollano con le buone?
Si passa alle cattive eh?


----------



## Sid (15 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi reagisce allo status quo in determinati modi.
> Lei ha scelto il suo.
> Acconcio alla bisogna.
> *Contessa ha solo dato le sue risposte agli atteggiamenti maschili verso le donne. *
> ...


ti sorprenderà, ma anch'io ho fatto le stesse considerazioni che ha fatto lei.
E' vero che ognuna sceglie il suo modo per reagire.
Poi bisogna vedere quale ci fa stare meglio.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> ti sorprenderà, ma anch'io ho fatto le stesse considerazioni che ha fatto lei.
> E' vero che ognuna sceglie il suo modo per reagire.
> Poi bisogna vedere quale ci fa stare meglio.


Appunto...
Lei ha solo osato a vedere cosa succede ad infrangere certi tabù.
Fatalità è stata meglio.
Se invece veniva dilaniata dai sensi di colpa, cambiava strada.
Non mi devo separare, sennò mi sentirò un fallito?

Non penso proprio che la contessina sia autolesionista. Anzi.
Piuttosto a persone come noi ci è ben chiara in testa una cosa:
quelle sono le giostre del luna park. 

Prima viene il lavoro, la famiglia, ecc..ecc..ecc...tutti gli impegni del mondo...se poi si avanza tempo...ci si dedica a certe cosette no?

La contessina è solo incazzata quando vede donne che si rovinano l'esistenza per stare al luna park...tutto lì.

Del resto Sid, cosa mi ha fatto incazzare tanto della mia amante e provocò la scure sulla sua testa?
la lusinga no?

"Non sei felice con tua moglie. Che cazzo ci fai ancora con una moglie del genere."....
Scure in testa e non se ne parla più.

Certo che la contessina è na troia, certo...
Ma non è certo dipendente dalla sua troiaggine eh?
Diremo che la nutre beatamente come trattamento di bellezza per la sua anima.

Insomma dove c'è bisogno del bastone lei usa il bastone, e non fa di meno a usare il bastone perchè non sta bene che le donne usino il bastone.

Ogni donna raggiunge le sue consapevolezze eh?
Soffrono tanto e per niente quelle che si ostinano a vivere o a guardare il mondo secondo occhi che non sono a loro confacenti.

Ho imparato moltissimo da lei. Molto.


----------



## Sid (15 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo che la contessina è na troia, certo...
> Ma non è certo dipendente dalla sua troiaggine eh?
> Diremo che la nutre beatamente come trattamento di bellezza per la sua anima.
> 
> ...


io non mi riferivo a questo.
Penso che molte donne, quando si rendono conto di com'è la natura dell'uomo, restino deluse. La maggior parte di noi cresce con l'idea del principe azzurro e di tutte quelle fiabe là. 
Poi arriva il momento che i conti non tornano e per quanto si possa amare chi si ha accanto, la calzamaglia azzurra non gli va bene.
Alcune donne non riescono a reagire a questa scoperta, perchè erano convinte che quella persona che si erano scelte era il principe bello, bravo, buono e naturalmente con i riccioli biondi e le alucce sulle spalle.
Invece far indossare la calzamaglia ad un porcellino (sto enfatizzando ed esagerando... prendetela come una fiaba, dai! ) è impresa ardua.
A mio avviso molti matrimoni degenerano non solo per la mancanza di dialogo, ma anche per l'incapacità di accettarsi con i limiti che si hanno (e che ovviamente ognuno cerca di nascondere bene per entrare nella parte ) e questo ben prima di arrivare ad un tradimento.


A volte ho l'impressione che Chiara abbia cercato di tenere a bada il suo porcellino (scusami Chiara: è in senso figurato) evitando di soffrire a causa sua con un bastone che non la fa stare sempre bene.

Ognuna ha il suo bastone, nel senso che ognuna ha od elabora il suo personale metodo per farsi valere (nel senso di mettersi alla pari con l'uomo)


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> io non mi riferivo a questo.
> Penso che molte donne, quando si rendono conto di com'è la natura dell'uomo, restino deluse. La maggior parte di noi cresce con l'idea del principe azzurro e di tutte quelle fiabe là.
> Poi arriva il momento che i conti non tornano e per quanto si possa amare chi si ha accanto, la calzamaglia azzurra non gli va bene.
> Alcune donne non riescono a reagire a questa scoperta, perchè erano convinte che quella persona che si erano scelte era il principe bello, bravo, buono e naturalmente con i riccioli biondi e le alucce sulle spalle.
> ...


Bellissimo post.
Noi conti, non torniamo: arriviamo al dunque...
E quando veniamo da perfetti nobili diciamo:
Oh mia cara vengo tosto!
Oppure...cara alfin giungo.

HAI RAGIONE.
Comunque sia, io quando dico che devo tutto a loro...
Intendo questo: Da come io ho scoperto le donne e avevo solo 16 anni, in settimana bianca con la scuola, dove le tre parche della quinta C, fecero di me ciò che vollero, mi resi conto che loro sono esseri superiori. 
Credimi ho fatto di tutto per affinare il mio spirito...per esempio, loro mi hanno dotato di quella capacità di tenerezza...non mi sono mai trincerato dietro il discorso, le coccole non sono robe da uomini.
Il mio guaio piuttosto è stato questo: il finire per essere il fiore cresciuto fuori dal campo, la voce fuori del coro. E notare il loro spavento e paura, quando in pratica mi dicono...questo qui non funziona come gli altri.
Anche recentemente mi è capitato di ricevere questa conferma: " Sai ero scocciata perchè mi immaginavo tutte queste difficoltà, ma tu sei tutto diverso da quanto mai mi sarei lontanamente aspettata!"...

Quello che a me fa incazzare da morire, è che resto pur sempre un maschio.
Mah meglio un orco buono che non un falso principe azzurro.

Io ho solo tanta paura e mi chiudo a riccio, quando le donne mi sgamano e mi leggono dentro. Lì ho paura. Lo ammetto. Ho sempre avuto tanta paura di perdere ciò che sono, a causa del lato tristo delle donne: la perfidia.

Lo stato di potere XD.
Quello stato in cui sei sotto scacco: se vuoi che io stia bene con te, tu uomo devi essere così o colà, magari pestando proprio sui miei limiti e difetti. Con questo sistema io non miglioro, ma semplicemente, non mi sento accolto e accettato. Tutto lì.

Su Chiara vedo questa partita: o il porcellino si evolve, o il porcellino perde Chiara...in definitiva, la stessa cosa che è successa nel mio matrimonio.

Veramente sai, dopo che le ho provate tutte, io mi stanco e mollo.
Mai visto le quaglie volare. Inutile incapponirsi nell'aspettarsi che diventino aquile.


----------



## Sid (15 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Su Chiara vedo questa partita: o il porcellino si evolve, o il porcellino perde Chiara...


Scusa Chiara se parliamo di te, senza di te.

La frase che ho quotato, Conte, un po' mi preoccupa e un po' mi dispiace, perchè se lei sta aspettando che lui l'apprezzi vuol dire che in effetti ancora lo ama, altrimenti non avrebbe avuto difficoltà a mandarlo a quel paese.
Ma questo è anche indice che per quanto lei cerchi di allenarsi a fare la dura con gli altri, rischia comunque di essere quella debole con il legittimo amante (questa è un'espressione che ho letto in un libro, usata per identificare il coniuge  ).

e poi... come dice Guccini... "vedi cara, è difficile spiegare, è difficile capire, se non hai capito già...". 
Principio che vale anche modificato al maschile... nel senso che se il porcellino non ha capito fino ad ora...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> Scusa Chiara se parliamo di te, senza di te.
> 
> La frase che ho quotato, Conte, un po' mi preoccupa e un po' mi dispiace, perchè se lei sta aspettando che lui l'apprezzi vuol dire che in effetti ancora lo ama, altrimenti non avrebbe avuto difficoltà a mandarlo a quel paese.
> Ma questo è anche indice che per quanto lei cerchi di allenarsi a fare la dura con gli altri, rischia comunque di essere quella debole con il legittimo amante (questa è un'espressione che ho letto in un libro, usata per identificare il coniuge  ).
> ...


Ma ascolta te lo dico per esperienza vissuta.
Ci sono esseri che raggiunto il loro famigerato equilibrio, si siedono su di esso, e vivono tranquilli, cazzo fanno di tutto per preservare quell'equilibrio.
Altre invece si evolvono, scoprono ogni giorno cose nuove...
Questa scoperta porta con sè un'interrogativo angosciante: ma è questa la vita che io volevo vivere? E se per caso ti accorgi di vivere sempre e solo in funzione di altri, scopri che non fai altro che nutrire il loro egoismo. XD


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> Scusa Chiara se parliamo di te, senza di te.
> 
> La frase che ho quotato, Conte, un po' mi preoccupa e un po' mi dispiace, perchè se lei sta aspettando che lui l'apprezzi vuol dire che in effetti ancora lo ama, altrimenti non avrebbe avuto difficoltà a mandarlo a quel paese.
> Ma questo è anche indice che per quanto lei cerchi di allenarsi a fare la dura con gli altri, rischia comunque di essere quella debole con il legittimo amante (questa è un'espressione che ho letto in un libro, usata per identificare il coniuge  ).
> ...


In altre parole la fine della fiera è questa:
Te l'ho data che cazzo vuoi ancora dalla mia vita?
Ti ho sposata che cazzo vuoi ancora dalla mia vita?
Quante donne si infarciscono la testa delle famigerate gioie della vita matrimoniale e poi si accorgono che sono solo doveri, impegni, cose che tu "devi" fare in quanto DONNA in casa? 
Cazzo...in fondo è una sfida mica da poco far evolvere l'altro eh?
Ci ho investito energie enormi.
Mi sono scontrato con la rigidità.
Una mattina mi sono svegliato e la mia vita era inesorabilmente girata altrove.
Bontà mia se non fanculizzo eh?
Ma basta un cenno o una parola.

Come quella volta da bambino eh?
Ho una fionda in mano con un sasso.
Un bambino mi sfotte e mi cogliona: tanto non hai coraggio di tirarmi quel sasso.
Ancora mi ricordo quel sasso conficcato sulla sua fronte.
Oggi da adulti mi sta ancora lontano.

Quindi anche la contessa impiega le strategie che ritiene opportune, ma la sua intelligenza sta nell'enorme capacità che possiede di mutar strategia, pur di mantenere in piedi lo status quo.

Sono persone cresciute alla dura scuola dei doveri. XD.


----------



## Sid (15 Novembre 2010)

mah!
alla fine non so se alla contessa interessa lo status o se magari vorrebbe che il coniuge tirasse la carretta con lei (non solo la carretta della famiglia, ma anche quella della coppia), rendendosi conto che accanto non ha un'asina, ma una purosangue.
Forse scoprire la vita assieme, anzichè ognuno per proprio conto, dà tutto un altro sapore... 
Solo che bisogna essere degli equilibristi, proprio perchè l'equilibrio per essere tale richiede movimento. 
A me sembra che nulla è più propenso alla caduta di una cosa statica  

(non mi riferisco, ovviamente, nè a Chiara, nè a te, Conte. E' un discorso in generale sulle aspettative che ognuno ha).


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> mah!
> alla fine non so se alla contessa interessa lo status o se magari vorrebbe che il coniuge tirasse la carretta con lei (non solo la carretta della famiglia, ma anche quella della coppia), rendendosi conto che accanto non ha un'asina, ma una purosangue.
> Forse scoprire la vita assieme, anzichè ognuno per proprio conto, dà tutto un altro sapore...
> Solo che bisogna essere degli equilibristi, proprio perchè l'equilibrio per essere tale richiede movimento.
> ...


Mia cara, nel patto d'acciaio asse Pinceton/Matraini si evince solo questo miracolo della natura, lei nutre con la sua parte maschile la mia parte maschile, io con la mia femminile quella sua femminile.
Che capita quel giorno che un purosangue è sempre vissuta da asina? Che capita? E tutto per colpa di un cavaliere che le spiega che lei non è asina ma purosangue? 

E mi sento di dire un'altra cosa...
Conosco XD, il dispiacere, e la solidarietà della Contessa per tutte le donne che qui vengono a piangere i loro cuori distrutti.
Lei dice, mi dispiace per loro, molto...queste cose non devono più accadere, mai più.
Ma la parte sinistra della Matra dice, ma cazzo, è colpa loro se si riducono così...che alzino la testa XD.

Mettere il cuore solo dove va messo.
Con un controllo capillare delle emozioni. XD.


----------



## Tubarao (15 Novembre 2010)

Avevo un'amica che era un drago a questo gioco. Mai visto nessuna capace di leggere dentro gli uomini come lei. Mai visto nessuna capace come lei di tirare fuori da ogni uomo quelle che le serviva in quel momento, quello e solo quello. Dopo una sola chiacchierata era capace di descriverti per filo e per segno la situazione del suo interlocutore, un pò come il The Mentalist che trasmettono su Italia 1. Il suo più grande errore ? L'essersi fatta trovare impreparata quando ha trovato uno che allo stesso gioco era più bravo di lei.


----------



## Daniele (15 Novembre 2010)

Succede sempre di trovare un manipolatore di menti...succede sempre :mrgreen:.
E' un grandissimo dono che va usato con dovuta cautela, potrebbe fare del male all'utilizzatore.
basta trovare una persona illeggibile (chiamasi persona a comparti stagni non coollegabili l'uno all'altro)


----------



## MK (15 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> L'età non c'entra niente per le persone che sono ferme all'adolescenza.
> 
> Non che io le giudichi per questo, sia chiaro.
> Non si tratta di innocenza perduta, ma di senso pratico acquisito.
> ...


Lo so che le ferite portano ad essere cinici. Quando non si spera più si dispera, e si tira a campare in qualche modo. Ma dalle ferite si può guarire. Certo bisogna rimettersi in discussione, cercando di guardarsi dentro e smettendola di dare la colpa agli altri o al fato. Compito non da tutti, mi rendo conto.


----------



## MK (15 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> ad occhio e croce abbiamo - anno più, anno meno - la stessa età e ti garantisco che mi sento tutt'altro che un'adolescente quanto a maturità.
> Eppure non condivido quello che scrivi e penso che anche tu abbia la sensazione che *forse stai solo cercando delle giustificazioni*.


Forse. O forse non è, ancora, consapevole.


----------



## MK (15 Novembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi reagisce allo status quo in determinati modi.
> Lei ha scelto il suo.
> *Acconcio alla bisogna.*
> Contessa ha solo dato le sue risposte agli atteggiamenti maschili verso le donne.
> ...


Smetto di essere disponibile ai bisogni degli altri e faccio in modo che gli altri siano sottomessi ai miei bisogni. Ma sempre dello stesso tipo di bisogno si tratta. E' una dinamica molto comune, purtroppo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Novembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> ad occhio e croce abbiamo - anno più, anno meno - la stessa età e ti garantisco che mi sento tutt'altro che un'adolescente quanto a maturità.
> Eppure non condivido quello che scrivi e penso che anche tu abbia la sensazione che forse stai solo cercando delle giustificazioni.


Io non ci penso proprio a giustificarmi.
Ognuno può vedere il mio comportamento come più gli aggrada:
se vi fa sentire meglio, migliori, più puliti, più intelligenti, meno confusi.... potete considerare il mio atteggiamento come il più deprecabile possibile.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Novembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Smetto di essere disponibile ai bisogni degli altri e faccio in modo che gli altri siano sottomessi ai miei bisogni. Ma sempre dello stesso tipo di bisogno si tratta. E' una dinamica molto comune, purtroppo.


Oggi a me, domani a te.

Non sono d'accordo che si tratti di un bisogno, non sempre, almeno.

Intanto guardo pure Saviano


----------



## Sid (16 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *se vi fa sentire meglio, migliori, più puliti, più intelligenti, meno confusi...*. potete considerare il mio atteggiamento come il più deprecabile possibile.


ma chi se ne frega!
Ti sembra questo il punto?

Io mi concentro su quello che ci fa stare bene.

Tu passi da alcuni post da "sborona" ad altri in cui vedi un "imbarbarimento" della tua vita (sono certa di averlo letto).

La domanda è (ma te la devi fare tu... A noi, a me... che ci cambia?!): stai bene con te stessa? (chiederti se sei felice forse è troppo)

Se la risposta è "si": basta, non c'è più niente da aggiungere. Anzi allietaci con le tue imprese, che magari tornano utili a qualcunaltro.

Se la risposta è "no": perchè?

(ma insomma... presumo che da sola fin qui tu ci sia già arrivata...)


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Avevo un'amica che era un drago a questo gioco. Mai visto nessuna capace di leggere dentro gli uomini come lei. Mai visto nessuna capace come lei di tirare fuori da ogni uomo quelle che le serviva in quel momento, quello e solo quello. Dopo una sola chiacchierata era capace di descriverti per filo e per segno la situazione del suo interlocutore, un pò come il The Mentalist che trasmettono su Italia 1. Il suo più grande errore ? L'essersi fatta trovare impreparata quando ha trovato uno che allo stesso gioco era più bravo di lei.


La mia amica che fa la escort è così.
Così io ho eletto lei, come consigliera personale.
Non ha mai sbagliato un colpo.
Lei è il mio confessore.
Poi quando non vedo chiaro è lei che mi dice, tu fa così e accadrà questo, tu fai colà e accadrà quell'altro.
Proprio questa sua capacità ha fatto la sua fortuna.
Ma concordo con te, si può sempre incappare in qualcuno più bravo.
Quando sono confuso chiamo lei e lei mette tutto in ordine.


----------



## Daniele (16 Novembre 2010)

La regola di fare quello che ci fa bene sarebbe  da stralciare e distruggere in toto. Dobbiamo fare quello che lecitamente ci fa stare bene e solo quello, perchè non possiamo per il nostro bene far stare male o rischiare di far stare male altri.


----------



## Sid (16 Novembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> La regola di fare quello che ci fa bene sarebbe da stralciare e distruggere in toto. Dobbiamo fare quello che lecitamente ci fa stare bene e solo quello, perchè non possiamo per il nostro bene far stare male o rischiare di far stare male altri.


A volte ho il sospetto che quando teniamo condotte diciamo "anticonformiste"  ci autoconvinciamo che stiamo bene, ma in fondo in fondo sappiamo che ce la raccontiamo un pochettino.

E' tutto un gran vociare: "ho il segreto della felicitààààààààà!".
Poi aspetti un momento e rischi di scoprire che a gridarlo è quel Pierino che gridava "al lupo! al lupo!".

Sono sempre molto incuriosita da chi trova nuovi modi per essere felice o contento o per stare bene. 
E mi chiedo perchè nessuno li ha trovati prima, anche ammesso che ognuno deve trovare il suo.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (16 Novembre 2010)

...


----------



## Sid (16 Novembre 2010)

Quanto spesso sia la scelta di tradire che quella di non tradire nascondono insicurezze proprie che non scompaiono nè con l'azione, nè con l'omissione? (e che quindi - per logica - dovrebbero essere risolte per prime?)


----------



## Daniele (16 Novembre 2010)

Bhe io non invidio nessun traditore, sinceramente vivere un periodo tra menzogne e follie sarebbe da pazzi, solo da pazzi, senza alcun senso. Non è un guadagno alla mia felicità personale che va di pari passo alla mia serenità.
Semplicemente se i traditori sono convinti che in un tradito ci sia una punta di invidia, chiedo io una cosa, un traditore probabilmente invidierà lo status del tradito che scopre il tradimento e può far vedere i sorci all'altro? Credo di si, perchè sinceramente in quel momento ci si può liberare di moltissimi fardelli.


----------



## Eliade (16 Novembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Quanti traditori avevano detto: "NO, io no !!! A me non succederà mai !!" ?
> 
> Quanti di loro hanno capitolato ?
> 
> ...


 Ma soprattutto: 
E' nato prima l'uomo o la gallina? 
Siamo soli nell'universo?
La quarta dimensione esiste?
Chuck Norris in realtà è Berlusconi travestito?


----------



## MK (16 Novembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Oggi a me, domani a te.
> 
> Non sono d'accordo che si tratti di un bisogno, non sempre, almeno.
> 
> *Intanto guardo pure Saviano*


:up: luce per i nostri cuori sofferenti quell'uomo...


----------



## Edo1977 (10 Dicembre 2010)

*Rieccomi...*

Ciao a tutti e rieccomi qui a farvi il punto sulla mia situazione.... allora: lei ce' ancora, l'ho perdonata e per ora sono contento di averlo fatto, preciso il per ora visto che la cosa e' sempre presente ma in maniera diversa e poi andiamo a convivere a gennaio e questa sara' la vera prova che dovro' superare.... e poi e' arrivata l'altra..... lei sposata da un'anno circa e io ci sono andato.... intendiamoci, e' appena iniziata e ci siamo solo baciati ma sembra proprio possa continuare.
Voi magari mi darete contro, ma ogni motivo che mi possa bloccare, e' lo stesso sul quale lei e' passata sopra prima di me, quando io prima di tutto questo incubo avevo detto di no ad un'altra....
In conclusione, l'aver trovato un'altra persona, mi ha comunque giovato e resto dell'idea che, non esiste in alcun modo un motivo anche di breve durata che leghi una persona all'altra.
Ciao a tutti.


----------



## Sabina (10 Dicembre 2010)

Edo1977 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti e rieccomi qui a farvi il punto sulla mia situazione.... allora: lei ce' ancora, l'ho perdonata e per ora sono contento di averlo fatto, preciso il per ora visto che la cosa e' sempre presente ma in maniera diversa e poi andiamo a convivere a gennaio e questa sara' la vera prova che dovro' superare.... e poi e' arrivata l'altra..... lei sposata da un'anno circa e io ci sono andato.... intendiamoci, e' appena iniziata e ci siamo solo baciati ma sembra proprio possa continuare.
> Voi magari mi darete contro, ma ogni motivo che mi possa bloccare, e' lo stesso sul quale lei e' passata sopra prima di me, quando io prima di tutto questo incubo avevo detto di no ad un'altra....
> In conclusione, l'aver trovato un'altra persona, mi ha comunque giovato e resto dell'idea che, non esiste in alcun modo un motivo anche di breve durata che leghi una persona all'altra.
> Ciao a tutti.


Ciao, non capisco cosa vuoi intendere con l'ultima frase.... non credi più al legame tra due persone?
Tra poco andrai a convivere con la tua ragazza e hai cominciato a frequentarne un'altra? E se ti innamori di questa? Intendi dire che dopo quello che ti e' accaduto non sarai più fedele?


----------



## triste86 (10 Dicembre 2010)

Edo1977 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti e rieccomi qui a farvi il punto sulla mia situazione.... allora: lei ce' ancora, l'ho perdonata e per ora sono contento di averlo fatto, preciso il per ora visto che la cosa e' sempre presente ma in maniera diversa e poi andiamo a convivere a gennaio e questa sara' la vera prova che dovro' superare.... e poi e' arrivata l'altra..... lei sposata da un'anno circa e io ci sono andato.... intendiamoci, e' appena iniziata e ci siamo solo baciati ma sembra proprio possa continuare.
> Voi magari mi darete contro, ma ogni motivo che mi possa bloccare, e' lo stesso sul quale lei e' passata sopra prima di me, quando io prima di tutto questo incubo avevo detto di no ad un'altra....
> In conclusione, l'aver trovato un'altra persona, mi ha comunque giovato e resto dell'idea che, non esiste in alcun modo un motivo anche di breve durata che leghi una persona all'altra.
> Ciao a tutti.


non capisco il senso di questo messaggio sinceramente... cosa vuoi sentirti dire, che magari fai bene a vendicarti e a goderti la situazione ?
se prima avevo parole positive per te, ora ti trovo ancor piu' squallido della tua ragazza, tu sei un gran furbastro, non aspettavi altra occasione per farti la tua trombata extra e questa era l'occasione perfetta, credendoti giustificato da quel che aveva fatto la tua ragazza

ma ti ripeto, sei patetico e direi che per te questo basta e avanza, ci sta gente davvero immatura in giro, accipicchia


----------



## Daniele (10 Dicembre 2010)

Fai semplicemente schifo! Vai a convivere con una e ti strombazzi un'altra per vendetta. Ma sii invece coerente, non andare a convivere, strombazzati l'altra e fallo sapere alla vecchia mollandola, ma così invece sembra che tu non vedessi l'ora per tradirla.


----------



## Mari' (10 Dicembre 2010)

Edo, che delusione che sei :uhoh: .


----------



## Sabina (10 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Fai semplicemente schifo! Vai a convivere con una e ti strombazzi un'altra per vendetta. Ma sii invece coerente, non andare a convivere, strombazzati l'altra e fallo sapere alla vecchia mollandola, ma così invece sembra che tu non vedessi l'ora per tradirla.


Mi tocca quotarti Daniele


----------



## Kid (10 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mi tocca quotarti Daniele


Sei stata costretta sto giro! :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Fai semplicemente schifo! Vai a convivere con una e ti strombazzi un'altra per vendetta. Ma sii invece coerente, non andare a convivere, strombazzati l'altra e fallo sapere alla vecchia mollandola, ma così invece sembra che tu non vedessi l'ora per tradirla.


Bravo...
Stavolta si.
Sono dalla tua parte.
Oppure dire...andiamo pure a convivere, ma guarda che in questo tempo mi vedo anche con altre donne...scegli...


----------



## Eliade (10 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Fai semplicemente schifo! Vai a convivere con una e ti strombazzi un'altra per vendetta. Ma sii invece coerente, non andare a convivere, strombazzati l'altra e fallo sapere alla vecchia mollandola, ma così invece sembra che tu non vedessi l'ora per tradirla.





Mari' ha detto:


> Edo, che delusione che sei :uhoh: .


 Quoto entrambi. :unhappy:


----------



## Edo1977 (10 Dicembre 2010)

*Avete in parte ragione.*

non mi aspettavocerto pareri positivi, ma sara' che la cosa e' fresca sara' che il pensiero fisso di lei con l'altro mi ha portato a questo, non lo so piu' e sinceramente non so cosa fare.... so solo che mi sono scoperto vendicativo e questo che sto facenco mi da tranquillita... certo che lo confessero, la convivenza serve proprio a decidere cosa fare con lei o forse sara lei a decidere cpsa fae con noi. comunque io sono sempre stato fedele quando potevo non esserlo e quindi il mio gesto non lo considero cattivo quanto il suo, lo vedo piu' come una consaguenza e non e' unna scusa per farmene un'altra io ho sempre solo visto lei, lei invece no, io ora che andiamo a conviverre lei dopo che le ho chiesto di sposarmi... e l'ultima volta che l'ho baciata non ho piu visto loro...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Dicembre 2010)

Prima di sommergere il povero Edo di insulti e maledizioni, vi invito a non lasciarvi ottenebrare la mente e a mettere in atto una piccola riflessione.

Lui è il tipico esempio del modo in cui ci viene insegnato ad amare, no?

Tutto va bene e deve funzionare finchè l'altro mi dà qualcosa.
Rispetto l'altro fintanto che lui mi rispetta, poi posso calpestarlo a piacimento, no? 

Questo, alla fine, è l'amore del 95% delle persone, e soprattutto di quelle che lo invocano spesso e volentieri, quello che tiene in piedi milioni di coppie pronte a sbranarsi a vicenda al primo passo falso.

Questo AMORE grande grande grande....

...e allora, dico, perchè schifarsi tanto?


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Dicembre 2010)

Edo1977 ha detto:


> non mi aspettavocerto pareri positivi, ma sara' che la cosa e' fresca sara' che il pensiero fisso di lei con l'altro mi ha portato a questo, non lo so piu' e sinceramente non so cosa fare.... so solo che mi sono scoperto vendicativo e questo che sto facenco mi da tranquillita... certo che lo confessero, la convivenza serve proprio a decidere cosa fare con lei o forse sara lei a decidere cpsa fae con noi. comunque io sono sempre stato fedele quando potevo non esserlo e quindi il mio gesto non lo considero cattivo quanto il suo, lo vedo piu' come una consaguenza e non e' unna scusa per farmene un'altra io ho sempre solo visto lei, lei invece no, io ora che andiamo a conviverre lei dopo che le ho chiesto di sposarmi... e l'ultima volta che l'ho baciata non ho piu visto loro...


Ciao!

Certe cavalle vanno legate con poca corda a un palo e prese e legnate finchè non imparano.
Te sei uno di quelli che abbordano l'intelletto con fare sdegnoso perchè poi si possano bullare con le ofiure e gli sciacalli di quanto sono belli i led blu della macchina col motore spompo e con trecentomila chilometri rigorosamentre originali e nulla conta che tu l'abbia comprata di seconda mano.
E la cavalla, l'hai legnata quella lurida?
Quella è roba lollissima, che neanche i truzzoni più fuori di balcone si sgommano cogli altri raga!
E' na mongappata struppa quella cavalla mongoflettica!
Che uno puccipuccioso e stiloso che si fa le polle e le slurma col pre-convivente in ammolo mica è na sola obliqua e gramola e scanna, se poi lo è mica è colpa sua, che ci puoi fare, no?
E il catarifrangente sulla giubba ce l'hai o ti manca?
E il feroce saldino?
Beh, quello manca a tutti!
Tranqui boy!
E la cavalla, l'hai legnata quella lurida?
Perchè o uno nasce così o altrimenti è un diverso, tipo quelli che pensi tu, ma anche peggio.
E le donne, ne vogliamo parlare?
Sono quasi peggio degli uomini, di due o tre sicuramente, ma quelli sono già morti prima che inventassero i touchscreeen.
E tu?
E la cavalla, l'hai legnata quella lurida?
Quella verga schifa che vuol convivere e dà la lingua ad altri esseri umani!
Quella gòmena intrisa che non molla neppure con la colite!
E i led blu sono sempre accesi oppure si attaccano quando ci hai le luci di posizione che non servono a niente, ma poi ti arriva il multone?
Che amici che hai, gente tapina che non ti parla e non ti ascolta e usa il dopobarba di seconda mano anche quella...
E la cavalla, l'hai legnata quella lurida?

Ah, la cavalla eri tu, lo avevi capito, no?

Ciao!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Prima di sommergere il povero Edo di insulti e maledizioni, vi invito a non lasciarvi ottenebrare la mente e a mettere in atto una piccola riflessione.
> 
> Lui è il tipico esempio del modo in cui ci viene insegnato ad amare, no?
> 
> ...


Me ne sono reso conto.


----------



## MK (10 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Prima di sommergere il povero Edo di insulti e maledizioni, vi invito a non lasciarvi ottenebrare la mente e a mettere in atto una piccola riflessione.
> 
> *Lui è il tipico esempio del modo in cui ci viene insegnato ad amare, no?*
> 
> ...


Bella la tua riflessione Chiara. Molto :up:


----------



## aristocat (10 Dicembre 2010)

ma Edo, la buona vecchia pausa di riflessione, non era meglio? 

Se cominci così la convivenza, figurati tra "n" anni cosa vien fuori...:blank:
pensaci davvero prima di metter su casa con la tua morosa, perchè non stai partendo a cuor leggero.

Ci stai ancora molto male. Eppoi; la tipa che hai conosciuto, per te conta meno di zero, non ti piace davvero, e direi che quello che fai prima di non esser giusto verso te stesso, non lo è verso quest'"altra"che tanto per te rappresenterà sempre/comunque una pedina di comodo :condom:

Pensaci davvero.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> ma Edo, la buona vecchia pausa di riflessione, non era meglio?
> 
> Se cominci così la convivenza, figurati tra "n" anni cosa vien fuori...:blank:
> pensaci davvero prima di metter su casa con la tua morosa, perchè non stai partendo a cuor leggero.
> ...


Ma no dai tranquilla...poi convive sei mesi...e i due vanno per la loro strada...ma figuriamoci...
La convivenza è na roba dura...a meno che non abbiamo due persone superimpegnate che non hanno tanto tempo per pestarsi i piedi tutto il giorno eh?


----------



## aristocat (10 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no dai tranquilla..*.poi convive sei mesi...e i due vanno per la loro strada...ma figuriamoci...*
> La convivenza è na roba dura...a meno che non abbiamo due persone superimpegnate che non hanno tanto tempo per pestarsi i piedi tutto il giorno eh?


A sto punto, mi sa di sì :blank:.


----------



## Realista (20 Dicembre 2010)

Io non vedo tutto questo scandalo in questa storia.

Lei tradisce lui, si devono sposare, non ce la fa a tenersi tutto dentro e gli confessa il tradimento. E' un errore? Dipende dai punti di vista.
E' stato un gesto dettato dalla debolezza o dalla correttezza ?
O forse tutte e due le cose? In ogni caso si è dovuta assumere  le responsabilità delle proprie azioni nel momento in cui ha deciso di rivelare la verità.

Lui ci rimane ( ovviamente ) male, per tutta risposta la cornifica.
Non è riuscito ad accettare l'altrui tradimento e cerca vendetta? E' un 
comportamento umano. Biasimabile? Discutibile? Sì certo, però umano.

Magari ora che il risultato è 1-1 e palla al centro, forse si può ripartire da capo, oppure chiudere il sipario. Sta a loro


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2010)

Realista ha detto:


> Io non vedo tutto questo scandalo in questa storia.
> 
> Lei tradisce lui, si devono sposare, non ce la fa a tenersi tutto dentro e gli confessa il tradimento. E' un errore? Dipende dai punti di vista.
> E' stato un gesto dettato dalla debolezza o dalla correttezza ?
> ...


Certo perfetto così no?:up::up::up:
Magari poi si sposano e scoprono che certe trasgressioni fanno per loro e vivono felici e contenti eh?:up::up::up:


----------



## aristocat (20 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo perfetto così no?:up::up::up:
> Magari poi si sposano e scoprono che certe trasgressioni fanno per loro e vivono felici e contenti eh?:up::up::up:


mah mi sbaglierò, ma lui l'ha presa male. 
non credo che abbia il "physique du r[FONT=&quot]ô[/FONT]le" per quello che intendi tu


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> mah mi sbaglierò, ma lui l'ha presa male.
> non credo che abbia il "physique du r[FONT=&quot]ô[/FONT]le" per quello che intendi tu


Mia cara...le battaglie che ho dovuto affrontare sono state perigliose eh?
Che la prenda come vuole, ma cosa fatta capo ha.
CI sono cose che non possiamo evitare in alcun modo.
QUindi non facciamocene una colpa o una sofferenza.
E' la vita...


----------



## Eliade (21 Dicembre 2010)

Realista ha detto:


> Magari ora che il risultato è 1-1 e palla al centro, forse si può ripartire da capo, oppure chiudere il sipario. Sta a loro


 Veramente sono ancora 1-0 (per chi non saprei), perchè lui non ha confessato un bel niente.


----------



## evergreen (24 Dicembre 2010)

..ciao edo prima di sparar sentenze volevo sapere: che lavoro fa'? fate lavori insieme? tu che lavoro fai?...mi manca per capire in che contesto state..


----------



## Edo1977 (24 Dicembre 2010)

Ciao evergreen, io lavoro in ambito meccanico come impiegato all'interno di un'industria e quindi sono a contatto con diverse colleghe una delle quali e' la mia attuale amante, lei invece lavora in ambito pubblico e l'amante e' stato un suo collega che poi e' stato trasferito in un'altra filiale, quindi entrambe abbiamo diversi rapporti con l'altro sesso se e' questo che ti interessava sapere.
ciao.


----------



## Daniele (24 Dicembre 2010)

Edo1977 ha detto:


> Ciao evergreen, io lavoro in ambito meccanico come impiegato all'interno di un'industria e quindi sono a contatto con diverse colleghe una delle quali e' la mia attuale amante, lei invece lavora in ambito pubblico e l'amante e' stato un suo collega che poi e' stato trasferito in un'altra filiale, quindi entrambe abbiamo diversi rapporti con l'altro sesso se e' questo che ti interessava sapere.
> ciao.


ma la tua attuale troiazza fa tutto quello che volevi? E quanto ti costa? Sai, sono calcoli che bisogna fare quando si va a troie! Ti chiede regalini ogni tanto oppure i soldi dopo ogni scopata?
Ovviamente questa è una provocazione, ma se sei davvero un uomo mi riempirai di insulti.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> ma la tua attuale troiazza fa tutto quello che volevi? E quanto ti costa? Sai, sono calcoli che bisogna fare quando si va a troie! Ti chiede regalini ogni tanto oppure i soldi dopo ogni scopata?
> Ovviamente questa è una provocazione, ma se sei davvero un uomo mi riempirai di insulti.


Daniele è Natale dai...stai proprio andando fuori dai gangheri...
Fidati andare a troie è molto piacevole...e come di divertono eh?
Oh Pincy, qua, pincy, la, oh pincy fame questo, dime quelo...uffa Pincy sei già stufo di me? Dai pincy...avevi detto che era pincyamore...dai uffi...ecco lo sapevo...hai qualche altra...e non me lo dici...
Chi vuol essere troia, troia sia...che del doman non v'è certezza!


----------



## Edo1977 (24 Dicembre 2010)

*X Daniele.*

Sono un uomo se ti insulto?
Non ho interesse ad insultare te, non sono qui ad insultare nessuno del forum che sia il tradito o il traditore, mi da fastidio solo l'insulto gratuito che non serve a niente in questa discussione, quindi o parli dicendo qualcosa oppure usa il tuo tempo piu' intelligentemente.
Buon Natale.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2010)

Edo1977 ha detto:


> Sono un uomo se ti insulto?
> Non ho interesse ad insultare te, non sono qui ad insultare nessuno del forum che sia il tradito o il traditore, mi da fastidio solo l'insulto gratuito che non serve a niente in questa discussione, quindi o parli dicendo qualcosa oppure usa il tuo tempo piu' intelligentemente.
> Buon Natale.


Daniele ciapa e porta a casa.
Buon Natale:up::up::up:


----------



## Daniele (24 Dicembre 2010)

Strano che non difendi la puttana a basso prezzo che ti scopi! Si vede che vale poco davvero e la usi solo come vendetta pura per quello che ti ha fatto la tua donna. Sinceramente se esiste qualcosa di peggio di un traditore sei tu, che sapendo quello che si prova lo perpetri come vendetta. In questi casi ti dico, ti è stato bene di essere cornuto e spero per te che comprenda che persona sei, peggio di chi ti ha tradito per primo.
Poi da uomo, dovresti avere un minimo di dignità per dire alla tua prostituta gratuita la sua funzione di vendetta...ma chi ha le palle per dire questo?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Strano che non difendi la puttana a basso prezzo che ti scopi! Si vede che vale poco davvero e la usi solo come vendetta pura per quello che ti ha fatto la tua donna. Sinceramente se esiste qualcosa di peggio di un traditore sei tu, che sapendo quello che si prova lo perpetri come vendetta. In questi casi ti dico, ti è stato bene di essere cornuto e spero per te che comprenda che persona sei, peggio di chi ti ha tradito per primo.
> Poi da uomo, dovresti avere un minimo di dignità per dire alla tua prostituta gratuita la sua funzione di vendetta...ma chi ha le palle per dire questo?


Visto edo?
Tu non lo insulti?
Allora lui inizia a insultare te...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Edo1977 (24 Dicembre 2010)

Ha ha ha.... sei proprio un coglione che pensa di sapere e invece non sa niente, ma mi sei simpatico lo stesso perche' mi fai ridere con i tuoi messaggi stupidi e inutili, comunque io non ti conosco ma appena trovero' il tempo andro' a leggere la tua storia se cornuto o cornificatore.
Ora vado a festeggiare la vigilia da amici quindi quando rispondi non ti aspettare una mia risposta immediata.
Ciao e buon Natale a tutto il forum.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2010)

Edo1977 ha detto:


> Ha ha ha.... sei proprio un coglione che pensa di sapere e invece non sa niente, ma mi sei simpatico lo stesso perche' mi fai ridere con i tuoi messaggi stupidi e inutili, comunque io non ti conosco ma appena trovero' il tempo andro' a leggere la tua storia se cornuto o cornificatore.
> Ora vado a festeggiare la vigilia da amici quindi quando rispondi non ti aspettare una mia risposta immediata.
> Ciao e buon Natale a tutto il forum.


Tranquillo e buon Natale...
La storia di Daniele compare in ogni 3d di qualsiasi argomento si tratti eh?
Adesso gli hai dato l'imbeccata...vedrai che la posta qui...
Edo...Che bella cosa gli amici eh?:up::up::up:


----------



## Daniele (24 Dicembre 2010)

Ti reputi una persona corretta? Sai che non lo sei e secondo me hai preso la palla al balzo per avere la possibilità di duplice scopata con tripolo salto carpiato. Sei svilente, davvero, per scopare devi essere cornuto e questo è terribile.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti reputi una persona corretta? Sai che non lo sei e secondo me hai preso la palla al balzo per avere la possibilità di duplice scopata con tripolo salto carpiato. Sei svilente, davvero, per scopare devi essere cornuto e questo è terribile.


E tu invece?
Cornuto sei e cornuto muori:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Daniele (25 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E tu invece?
> Cornuto sei e cornuto muori:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Probabilmente meno di te! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sabina (25 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Strano che non difendi la puttana a basso prezzo che ti scopi! Si vede che vale poco davvero e la usi solo come vendetta pura per quello che ti ha fatto la tua donna. Sinceramente se esiste qualcosa di peggio di un traditore sei tu, che sapendo quello che si prova lo perpetri come vendetta. In questi casi ti dico, ti è stato bene di essere cornuto e spero per te che comprenda che persona sei, peggio di chi ti ha tradito per primo.
> Poi da uomo, dovresti avere un minimo di dignità per dire alla tua prostituta gratuita la sua funzione di vendetta...ma chi ha le palle per dire questo?


E' che non vale neanche la pena raccogliere le tue provocazioni....
Buon natale Daniele


----------



## Mari' (25 Dicembre 2010)

*PER DANIELE.*









*BUON NATALE 2010!*​ 


:corna:​


----------



## sola (25 Dicembre 2010)

Alispezzate ha detto:


> No ma magari prima di iniziare una vita a due insieme ha preferito scoprire tutte le carte e mostrare un briciolo di onestà, per quanto possa essere da stron**. Poi ovvio che non si è comportata bene. Ma meglio vuotare il sacco che prendere per il culo il proprio compagno a vita.



Ti quoto in tutto e per tutto...

quando si va in cerca della verità fa molto più male
credo che lei sia non solo matura ma anche sincera e
la sincerità é un valore assai difficile incontrarlo di questi tempi...


----------



## sola (25 Dicembre 2010)

*non avevo letto la discussione fino alla fine*



Edo1977 ha detto:


> e poi e' arrivata l'altra..... lei sposata da un'anno circa e io ci sono andato.... intendiamoci, e' appena iniziata e ci siamo solo baciati ma sembra proprio possa continuare.
> 
> Ciao a tutti.



mah....mi sembra una cosa poco intelligente...

il chiodo schiaccia chiodo non ha mai funzionato...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Dicembre 2010)

sola ha detto:


> mah....mi sembra una cosa poco intelligente...
> 
> il chiodo schiaccia chiodo non ha mai funzionato...


Tu dici?
Con me ha molto funzionato eh?


----------



## sola (25 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu dici?
> Con me ha molto funzionato eh?



Tu credi? 

Credi davvero che procurare dolore a chi il dolore te la procurato 
possa aiutare a superare le proprie frustrazioni ?

io non credo...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Dicembre 2010)

sola ha detto:


> Tu credi?
> 
> Credi davvero che procurare dolore a chi il dolore te la procurato
> possa aiutare a superare le proprie frustrazioni ?
> ...


No mia cara la mia filosofia è questa.
Soffocare i dispiaceri con i piaceri.
Dato che i piaceri di altri possono essere i miei dispiaceri, mi dico, mi dispiace se per soddisfare i miei bisogni faccio soffrire gli altri.
A ciascuno il suo.


----------



## sola (25 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Soffocare i dispiaceri con i piaceri.



Soffocare non vuol dire affrontare...

Affrontare il proprio dolore è molto più doloroso ed è molto più faticoso,
tutti siamo capaci di soffocare le proprie frustrazioni,le proprie delusioni,il proprio dolore finché il piacere c'è,il problema viene a galla quando quel poco  di piacere sparisce nel nulla,e quindi? che si fa? si va in cerca ovvio,e se non trovi ciò che ti soddisfa? che ti rimane ? 

Non credo proprio che sia meglio la seconda opzione,preferisco piangere e disperarmi,sfogarmi e urlare il mio dolore finché non sentirò che se ne andato per sempre ...

poi con la mente libera potrò pensare ai piaceri della vita ......


----------



## Mari' (25 Dicembre 2010)

sola ha detto:


> Soffocare non vuol dire affrontare...
> 
> Affrontare il proprio dolore è molto più doloroso ed è molto più faticoso,
> tutti siamo capaci di soffocare le proprie frustrazioni,le proprie delusioni,il proprio dolore finché il piacere c'è,il problema viene a galla quando quel poco  di piacere sparisce nel nulla,e quindi? che si fa? si va in cerca ovvio,e se non trovi ciò che ti soddisfa? che ti rimane ?
> ...


:up: Brava Sola :bravooo::amici: :victory::good: mi piaci :cincin:  .


----------



## astonished (27 Dicembre 2010)

*Direttamente da Oxford.*



Daniele ha detto:


> ma la tua attuale *troiazza* fa tutto quello che volevi? E quanto ti costa? Sai, sono calcoli che bisogna fare quando si va a *troie*! Ti chiede regalini ogni tanto oppure i soldi dopo ogni *scopata*?
> Ovviamente questa è una provocazione, ma se sei davvero un uomo mi riempirai di insulti.


Complimenti per l'eleganza.

Serve a poco dire che si tratta di una provocazione: un uomo che legge ciò che scrivi non replica insultandoti perchè capisce chiaramente che c'è qualcosa in Te che non va, cerca di rendertene conto e prendi dei seri provvedimenti a riguardo.

Quando il tuo nick era Dan facevi sostanzialmente il Troll, ora che sei Daniele, fai il giustiziere della rete, come faceva Charles Bronson con  i delinquenti, ma almeno lui aveva un suo stile pur restando un personaggio poco credibile ai miei occhi, come lo sono tutti coloro che assumono l'atteggiamento da duro. 

Caro Daniele, te lo dico con simpatia nei tuoi confronti: ciò che scrivi, oltre ad essere scontato, è anche abbastanza puerile, sarebbe meglio che te ne rendessi conto e spendessi tempo ed energie per cose più edificanti.

Scusami ma trovo che sia veramente uno spreco inutile passare del tempo a scrivere sempre le solite cose infarcite di epiteti e frasi da osteria: sei giovane, onora i tuoi anni ma soprattutto la tua intelligenza.   

:blank:


----------



## Daniele (27 Dicembre 2010)

ma perchè non dire le cose come stanno, a lui piace andare a puttane gratuite, ha trovato un modo per farlo senza sentirsi sporco dentro (ed è la vendetta che lo rende tale), ma permane i fatto, va a troie.  Che siano più o sia soo una non dipende da  questo, poteva evitare bene la convivenza con quella che l'ha tradito e vivere la sua vita normalmente, essendo una persona comunque nel giusto, adesso cosa è? Un volgare omuncolo che nella vita non fa nulla, se non perseguire una vendetta cattiva e che utilizza due persone, una con la quale convive per farle del male, l'altra, l'amante, che è lo svuotino della sua rabbia. Sarò poco elegante nelle parole, ma almeno sono più elegante di chi defeca pubblicamente come questo uomo.
E ciò porta che alcune persone qua non capiscono una  emerita mentula di quello che è il significato ed il significante...probabilmente per deficienza scolastica o probabilmente per ignoranza congenita. Se utilizzo parole oscene in certi campi è perchè certe cose sono oscene ed utiilizzo un registro linguistico adeguato. Tutto dipende dal signficato di quello che mi trasmette una persona, questo ragazzo mi trasmette un termine da mignotte che è incredibile e la sua azione la reputo ben più orribile del tradimento che persino lui ha subito e persino io. Quindi perchè andarci con parole gentili, per farlo ragionare? perchè un traditore in atto qulunque siano le sue motivazioni ragiona? Solo un amante ragione, il terzo incomodo, ma gli altri? Poi chi segue una volontà così ferrea come la vendetta è ancor più fermo e risoluto degli altri, perchè se pur il finto amore può sembrare qualcosa, la vera vendetta è molto più forte.
Cosa posso fare se non fargli notare in che mondo si è cacciato? Posso anche aiutarlo...ci sono mignotte che costano 50 euro l'ora, costano meno quindi di una amante e come risultato di vendetta sono anche peggio, perchè le donne sono più propense a chi va con una amante che a chi va a mignotte.
Ah, aston, mi spiade per te che mnon sei molto ferrato, ma davvero leggiti cosa sia un troll e capirai che hai scritto uno sfondone incredibile. Io ho perso parte della mia anima per co,pa di una vicenda legata ad altre, tu hai perso solo una moglie, scusami se ti faccio notare che perdere parte dell'anima è quanto di peggio possa succedere ad una persona che diventa dopo insensibile a tutto, al dolore ed alla felicità, alle cose belle e alle cose brutte e se per te non è possibile, io ho le prove esterne alla mia persona che esiste tutto questo...e vederlo mi rende consapevole che io ho perso un qualcosa di unico che mai più ripiglierò.


----------



## astonished (27 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> ma perchè non dire le cose come stanno, a lui piace andare a puttane gratuite, ha trovato un modo per farlo senza sentirsi sporco dentro (ed è la vendetta che lo rende tale), ma permane i fatto, va a troie.  Che siano più o sia soo una non dipende da  questo, poteva evitare bene la convivenza con quella che l'ha tradito e vivere la sua vita normalmente, essendo una persona comunque nel giusto, adesso cosa è? Un volgare omuncolo che nella vita non fa nulla, se non perseguire una vendetta cattiva e che utilizza due persone, una con la quale convive per farle del male, l'altra, l'amante, che è lo svuotino della sua rabbia. Sarò poco elegante nelle parole, ma almeno sono più elegante di chi defeca pubblicamente come questo uomo.
> E ciò porta che alcune persone qua non capiscono una  emerita mentula di quello che è il significato ed il significante...probabilmente per deficienza scolastica o probabilmente per ignoranza congenita. Se utilizzo parole oscene in certi campi è perchè certe cose sono oscene ed utiilizzo un registro linguistico adeguato. Tutto dipende dal signficato di quello che mi trasmette una persona, questo ragazzo mi trasmette un termine da mignotte che è incredibile e la sua azione la reputo ben più orribile del tradimento che persino lui ha subito e persino io. *1)Quindi perchè andarci con parole gentili, per farlo ragionare?* perchè un traditore in atto qulunque siano le sue motivazioni ragiona? Solo un amante ragione, il terzo incomodo, ma gli altri? Poi chi segue una volontà così ferrea come la vendetta è ancor più fermo e risoluto degli altri, perchè se pur il finto amore può sembrare qualcosa, la vera vendetta è molto più forte.
> Cosa posso fare se non fargli notare in che mondo si è cacciato? Posso anche aiutarlo...ci sono mignotte che costano 50 euro l'ora, costano meno quindi di una amante e come risultato di vendetta sono anche peggio, perchè le donne sono più propense a chi va con una amante che a chi va a mignotte.
> *2)Ah, aston, mi spiade per te che mnon sei molto ferrato, ma davvero leggiti cosa sia un troll e capirai che hai scritto uno sfondone incredibile. 3)Io ho perso parte della mia anima per co,pa di una vicenda legata ad altre, tu hai perso solo una moglie, scusami se ti faccio notare che perdere parte dell'anima è quanto di peggio possa succedere ad una persona che diventa dopo insensibile a tutto, al dolore ed alla felicità, alle cose belle e alle cose brutte e se per te non è possibile, io ho le prove esterne alla mia persona che esiste tutto questo...e vederlo mi rende consapevole che io ho perso un qualcosa di unico che mai più ripiglierò.*


Buongiorno Daniele,
premetto che di te mi piace il fatto che quando ti vieve ribattuto qualcosa, paradossalmente, sei fin troppo mite nella reazione.

Permettini di replicare sinteticamente sulle cose che ho evidenziato:

*1)Quindi perchè andarci con parole gentili, per farlo ragionare?
*
Forse perchè saresti più efficace nell'espirmere ciò che senti, ammesso che tu abbia il diritto di giudicare l'operato di persone a te estranee in maniera così netta senza conoscere come stanno realmente le cose se non per il poco che viene riportato in queste pagine web.

*2)Ah, aston, mi spiade per te che mnon sei molto ferrato, ma davvero  leggiti cosa sia un troll e capirai che hai scritto uno sfondone  incredibile.

*Può essere che io non sia ferrato in materia ma può essere anche che lo sia (tu sai che mestiere faccio?) in ogni caso ricordo bene le uscite dell'utente Dan: io parlavo delle sortite di quando eri Dan e non Daniele; Forse avevi l'atteggiamento da un Troll atipico ma atteggiamenti consoni alla definizione di Troll li avevi: eri onnipresente in ogni post, ti ponevi spesso controcorrente, avevi prese di posizione molto superficiali su ciò che si stava discutendo. Ora il tuo atteggiamento mi sembra cambiato, per quel che posso notare, perchè a dire il vero, ti leggo sporadicamente,ma queste tue caratteristiche sono restate in parte: sei dovunque, non sarai sempre controcorrente ma sei comunque sempre di parte, e ti trovo superficiale e scontato (non c'è bisogno di leggerti per sapere che stai sparandoa zero su un traditore utlizzando epiteti vari).

*3)Io ho perso parte della mia anima per co,pa di una vicenda legata  ad altre, tu hai perso solo una moglie, scusami se ti faccio notare che  perdere parte dell'anima è quanto di peggio possa succedere ad una  persona che diventa dopo insensibile a tutto, al dolore ed alla  felicità, alle cose belle e alle cose brutte e se per te non è  possibile, io ho le prove esterne alla mia persona che esiste tutto  questo...e vederlo mi rende consapevole che io ho perso un qualcosa di  unico che mai più ripiglierò.* 

Qui emerge tutta la tua superficialità ed il tuo vittimismo, dovresti capirlo da solo ma magari ti imbocco per la strada giusta verso la comprensione: qualsiasi sia il dolore che tu abbia subìto esso non ti da il diritto di porre quello degli altri in secondo piano rispetto al tuo. Un grande dolore, solitamente, rende migliori le persone che un'anima ce l'hanno, nel tuo caso ho dei dubbi in proposito. Riguardo mia moglie, la mia è stata una scelta matura e ponderata (per la cronaca l'ho presa io la decisione);  forse sai bene che sono stato tradito ed è per questo che ho chiesto la separazione, ma questo non mi da' nessun diritto di aggettivarla come hai fatto tu nei confronti dell'amante di Edo che tra l'altro non consoci. Le persone hanno il diritto di vivere la loro vita, sentimenti inclusi, e se questi ultimi non dovessero essere compatibili con il loro status di persone già impegnate, si chiede loro semplicemente di assumersene le responsabilità, non di esporli a vilipendio. Ah, dimenticavo, dire *"tu hai perso solo una moglie" *potrei trovarlo provocatorio e tipico da troll, ma trattandosi di te la penso diversamente: sei talmente concetrato su te stesso da non capire cosa possa significare rompere un legame affettivo con una moglie, prova ad arrivarci da solo, non te lo vengo certo a dire io. Cerca solo di renderti conto che i sentimenti non si pesano con la bilancia nè valgono tanto al chilo. 

Scusami se non sono stato sintetico come premesso.

Buona giornata.


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2010)

Pensa come è perdere un legame affettivo con un padre che non vedrai più, pensaci e dimmi se non so cosa significa perdere un legame affettivo, visto che ho perso uno dei due più importanti della mia vita nella età in cui ne avevo bisogno. Una brutta vicenda può rafforzare un animo, ma non troppi e non ripetuti, questi dapprima rafforzano, ma poi come per effetto dello snervamento di una trave portano al carico di rottura. Io sono oltre, il carico era poco in più, forse si e forse no, ma era un carico conoscio che sarebbe stato non sorretto e questo bastava.
Come posso giudicare una meretrice, chi è l'amante uomo o donna che sia è sempre la puttana di un'altra persona, che la usa, ma non c'è amore, non c'è nulla se non finzioni e bisogni.


----------



## Amoremio (28 Dicembre 2010)

sola ha detto:


> Tu credi?
> 
> Credi davvero che procurare dolore a chi il dolore te la procurato
> possa aiutare a superare le proprie frustrazioni ?
> ...


non credo neanch'io :up:

e aggiungo che per agire in questo modo bisogna pure esserci portati, altrimanti si tradisce sè stessi prima ancora del partner
ed è il tradimento peggiore


----------



## sola (28 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *e aggiungo che per agire in questo modo bisogna pure esserci portati, altrimanti si tradisce sè stessi prima ancora del partner
> ed è il tradimento peggiore*






Quoto...


----------

